# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  AtéqueEnfim Reef

## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Venho por este meio partilhar a forma como tenho procedido à montagem do meu aquário que, a esta data, conta praticamente com 3 meses. Irei aqui colocar os registos do que tenho feito e que já tenho partilhado num outro forum de modo a que mais pessoas possam ter acesso a uma espécie de diário de aventuras e desventuras da montagem de um aquário de água salgada. Assim, todos os dias ou dia sim, dia não colocarei um novo registo por forma a facilitar a leitura e para que quem esteja interessado em aqui deixar o seu contributo/opinião o possa fazer sobre um determinadao aspecto da montagem ao invés de colocar aqui o registo todo de uma vez. Assim que o registo atingir a actualidade, a sua actualização só irá sendo feita esporádicamente, assim que achar necessidade de o fazer.

Este topico tem dois objectivos, o primeiro dos quais é facilitar aqui a informação a que eu fui tendo acesso ao longo dos vários meses de pesquisa falando com poucas mas bastante conhecedoras pessoas para que os que eventualmente pretendam iniciar um aquário possam aqui encontrar alguma da informação que necessitam. Se pelo menos ajudar uma pessoa o tempo dispendido ao (tentar) manter actualizado este topico terá sido bem empregue!
O segundo objectivo é o de ir colhendo as sempre uteis observações de colegas destas andanças que com a sua experiencia e "outside the box view" possam transmitir uma mais valia que me impeça de cometer (mais) erros ou de fazer pequenas alterações que beneficiem o sistema.
Ainda outro dos meus objectivos é partilhar as asneiras que vou cometendo. Acho muito engraçado os posts cheios de boas historias e fotografias lindas mas acho uma mais valia importante as pessoas partilharem também os seus erros para que outros daí possam beneficiar...e em poucos dias disto já cometi uma bela mão cheia...


data Montagem - 16-11-08
Setup Actualizado dia 19 de janeiro de 2009

Aquário - 120 x 60 x 55 (alt) - 360 litros brutos
Sump - 70 x 45 x 50 (alt) - 150 litros brutos
Escumador - ATI BubbleMaster 200
Circulação - 2 x Sunsun 5000l/h
Aquecimento - 1 x 250W + 1 x 300W
Iluminação - 2 x 150W hqi (BLV Nepturion 14000K)+ 2 T5 actínicas + 2 spots LED) (período de introdução, 6 horas de actínicas, 3 horas de HQI, LEDs acesos todo o período nocturno)
Rocha Viva - 65Kgs
Substracto - 40Kgs Nature's Ocean Live Aragonite EXTRA fina
Bomba Retorno - Sicce 2500
Reposição água - Água da torneira através do Osmoregulador da Tunze ligado ao dispensador de Kalk ligado 24 horas por dia
TPAs - Água natural colectada Portinho Arrábida directa para o aquário, 40 litros por semana


Vivos

Corais
Sarcophyton sp. (verde)
Briareum sp. ("Green star polyps")
Sinularia sp.
Zoanthus sp.
Euphyllia parancora "green"
Discossomas

Peixes
3 x chromis viridis
1 x paracanthurus hepatus
1 x Zebrassoma Flavescens
2 x amphiprion ocellaris
2 x anthias (pseudoanthias pleurotaenia)
2 x Pterapogon kauderni


Invertebrados
1 x lysmata amboinensis
1 x lysmata debelius
3 x Eremitas patas Azuis


Moluscos
1 x Tridacna Maxima


O objectivo da montagem do aquário são dois: satisfação pessoal e componente de educação dos meus filhos. 
A nivel de background, a minha área profissional é 3D e efeitos especiais por isso não podia estar mais distante deste hobby, coisa que a mim me agrada! 
Mantenho um pequeno plantado há sensivelmente um ano que está em vias de ser desmontado a qualquer momento devido à minha entrada nos aquários de recife, a área que sempre me atraíu mas que não me atrevi há um ano atrás sem qualquer experiencia de manter aquários a entrar preferindo passar por uma área teoricamente mais facil ao mesmo tempo que fui estudando aos poucos a entrada nos aquários de recife.

Que aquário?
A escolha das dimensões do aquário apresenta uma série de considerações que não devem deixar de ser ponderadas:
- Dimensões adequadas aos futuros habitantes
- Local em que pretende montar o aquário
- Custo do aquário (no momento da sua aquisição e, mais importante, a sua manutenção mensal)

Nestas coisas costuma-se dizer que quanto maior, melhor. Também importa dizer que quanto maior, mais caro fica a aquisição inicial, os custos mensais com aquisição de vivos e electricidade, maior o peso por isso é preciso mais atenção ao local onde se coloca, etc.
O objectivo foi escolher umas dimensões modestas mas que já me permitisse ter alguma ambição em relação ao ecossistema que lá pudesse montar. Assim optei por 120 x 60 x 55(alt) o que perfaz 360 litros brutos (na realidade e depois de descontar a coluna seca, inserir a areia e rocha viva e deixar a linha de água 3-4 cms até ao bordo do aquário nem chega a 300 litros).
A nivel do ecossistema que lá pretendo conseguir manter, agradam-se especialmente os corais duros de polipos pequenos (SPS) mas também gosto imenso tanto de alguns LPS como mesmo corais moles pelo que pretendo manter um sistema misto.
A nivel de peixes pretendo manter um hepatus, 2 ocellaris, um zebrassoma, 2 lysmatas e um pequeno cardume, 8, de chromis viridis. 

Tendo decidido pelas dimensões do aquário chegou a altura de solicitar orçamentos. Para esse efeito elaborei um pequeno esquema para que não restassem duvidas do modo como queria o aquário feito.



Aqui com os pormenores da coluna seca


(Asneira numero um) Após receber vários orçamentos (de lojas e de particulares, através dos foruns) decidi-me por um particular. O orçamento era relativamente inferior ao de lojas mais conceituadas e gostei da forma como decorreu a conversa telefonica com a pessoa. Long story short: 6 semanas após a adjudicação ainda estava eu à espera do aquário sem qualquer data concreta para entrega do mesmo. Cancelei a encomenda e optei por uma empresa. Também através de um forum cheguei ao Ricardo Almeida da Vidreira da Rinchoa que após um telefonema meu de adjudicação na quarta-feira à hora de almoço, no sábado seguinte me estava a entregar o aquário em casa já depois de testada a estanquicidade. Os acabamentos são bons, cumpriram o meu desenho à risca e o serviço e rapidez  foi 5 estrelas. Custo total do aquário com entrega em casa, 200 Euros!

O resultado final foi este (crianças não incluídas!)


Pormenor da coluna seca



Movel

Após a primeira adjudicação do aquário era altura de começar a pensar na estrutura para o suportar. O habitual nestes casos é mandar fazer uma estrutura em aço inox ou em ferro e mandar metalizar e por fim forrar com madeira. Eu decidi fazer tudo em madeira. Primeiro porque tenho alguns conhecimentos e equipamento que mo permitiam fazer e depois porque tudo aquilo que posso ser eu a fazer prefiro fazê-lo em vez de mandar fazer não tão somente por uma questão de custos (muitas vezes é um engano pensarmos que ao fazer nós uma coisa estamos a poupar dinheiro) mas, principalmente, porque me dá um gozo enorme projectar uma coisa e construí-la! Uma das coisas que muito me agrada neste hobby são os conhecimentos que vamos adquirindo, querendo, estamos constamente a aprender e eu considero isso estimulante. 
O móvel enquandra-se nesses estimulos, projectar a estrutura, ir comprar uma monte de "paus" e daí construir um móvel dá-me prazer.
A nivel de 3D servi-me apenas para projectar o "esqueleto" por forma a conseguir uma distribuição das taxas de esforço pelas madeiras principais com essas funções, o resto era meramente estético.



E assim fui comprar as madeiras e nas duas semanas seguintes aos poucos a coisa foi-se materializando


Pormenores das junções




Quase acabado


Trabalhando o aro das portas


E já depois de acabado e no seu local definitivo


Todo a madeira utilizada foi tratada com 2 demãos de tapa poros e duas demãos de verniz protector de madeiras para exterior.
Custo final do móvel (mão de obra não incluida), perto de 230 Euros

Como base de assentamento entre o aquário e o movel utilizei corticite de 4 mm após ter falado com várias pessoas que a usam há varios anos sem problemas. Estéticamente considero-a bem mais agradável que o esferovite.



Continua...

Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## André Nunes

grande aquario, a lista é dos vivos existentes ou dos que vao existir?

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá André,

A lista de vivos é a actual ou seja, o que está dentro do aquário hoje, praticamente 3 meses após a montagem.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Tem calma na colocação de vivos!

Especialmente de corais duros!

A tentação é enorme, mas depois as desilisões ainda são piores!

Gostei muito do móvel, tem um estilo antigo!

Não colocas-te verniz maritimo?O que se coloca nos barcos!!


Força com isso e muita calma!

Mas tá muito bem projectado!Parabens

Pedro

E fotos do sistema montado?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Como já tive oportunidade de escrever noutra ocasião...




> Móvel... uau! Lindo! Lindo! Lindo!
> Qualquer dia, dá-me na telha... e faço um... e logo a seguir sou internado no hospital dos maluquinhos...mas isso é outra 'estória'...


Não fazia ideia que tivesse saído tão caro... 230... :yb665:  

Vou acompanhar o desenvolvimento!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,


Pedro Chouriço,

Calma, às vezes há muita, outras há menos  :Smile: 
Até agora não tive verdadeiramente desilusões que possa atribuir há pressa de fazer algo, antes há inexperiencia. A seu tempo vou relatando o que me foi sucedendo  :Smile: 


Pedro Ferrer,

pois...a madeira anda carissima. No meu caso, perto de 170 Euros foram facturas de madeira (as vigas e madeiras boleadas para fazer os remates compradas na maxmat e as partes planas para o tampo, traseira e laterais em contraplacado ou aparite). O restante dinheiro foi para puxadores e dobradiças (40 euros!) e outros productos (cola, parafusos, verniz, tapa poros)

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Grande carpinteiro, sim senhora.

Venham as fotos do aquario com os vivos.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Boas,

O proximo passo a seguir a ter recebido o aquário foi tratar de alguns vidros que eu não queria que continuassem transparentes a saber, vidro traseiro e toda a coluna seca. Idealmente isto é uma situação que deveria ter sido contemplada na altura de mandar fazer o aquário mas que não foi! 
Recebi algumas sugestões desde pintar os vidros, vinil autocolante, cartolinas, etc.
Como o método a utilizar tinha de contemplar o funcionamento tanto em seco (caso do vidro traseiro) como em molhado (coluna seca) optei por comprar 2 paineis de acrílico de 1m x 0,5m no Leroy&Merlin que me custaram cada um 14 Euros (o preço foi devido aos únicos paineis de acrílico que eles lá tinham que apresentavam um adas faces a preto ser o acrílico espelhado! Não havia acrílico preto! Assim, o que comprei de um dos lados é um autentico espelho e no verso é preto, a face que usei. Daí o preço ter sido mais caro (os que lá estavam de outras cores, translucido, azul, etc. custavam 9 Euros cada). Mesmo assim ficou bastante mais barato do que um rolo de vinil autocolante (à volta dos 50 Euros) bem como daquela pelicula que se aplica nos vidros dos carros para se escurecer (também à volta de 50 Euros).
A forma de aplicar o acrílico nos vidros foi com recurso a silicone. No caso do vidro traseiro apliquei um cordão de silicone no topo do painel e nos lados e de seguida segurei-o com grampos.





No caso da coluna seca o mesmo processo foi seguido. Usei uma serra de bancada para cortar o acrílico nas dimensões pretendidas, silicone a toda a volta e apliquei.



No caso dos vidros que estavam virados para o interior do aquário, visto que iria necessitar de colocar um pente também de modo a bloquear a a passagem de algo de dimensões superiores, os dentes foram efectuados no proprio acrílico usado para forrar a coluna seca ficando assim integrados.



Usar acrílico para efectuar este trabalho é facil, é barato, mas não é isento de desvantagens, a saber, a qualidade dos acabamentos pode deixar um pouco a desejar!
Na fotografia seguinte pode ser observado o que estou a falar.


Como podem ver, é perfeitamente visivel onde acaba o acrílico e começa o silicone e, ainda por cima o silicone que eu apliquei no acrílico não ficou justaposto de forma perfeita ao silicone usado para fazer a colagem dos vidros.

Outro dos problemas que podem aparecer:



Aqui pode ser observado uma distinção clara de cor no mesmo painel de acrílico. Ao que me parece, a parte mais escura está com água entre o vidro e o acrílico e por isso está mais escura. A parte de cima está mais clara com condensação, parece-me ter-se formado ali uma câmara de ar que impede a água de subir mais. Ou furo o silicone e vejo se aquilo desaparece ou simplesmente compro uma latinha de tinta preta acrílica e com um rolo pinto aquela parte (ou uma lata de spray!). 

Por hoje é só!

Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Mais um pouco da saga!

Enquanto o silicone do painel de acrílico traseiro secava comecei a atulhar o aquário, primeiro com a areia.
A respeito de areia. Nunca gostei muito do aspecto estético do substracto de alguns aquários que parecem utilizar areão de rio tal é a dimensão da sua granulometria. Sempre preferi areia fina, tal e qual imagino encontrar no fundo de um autentico recife (penso que todos idealizamos as praias do pacifico com areias de coral finas e não com mini-calhaus de rio). Assim e após conversa com o Paulo Bravo da Bubbles Shop aceitei a sugestão dele para uma areia viva sugar size. O motivo de preferir areia viva tem a ver com o facto de eu querer começar a povoar o aquário com vivos assim qeu me for possivel ao invés de estar a olhar 3 meses para o aquário cheio de água e mais nada.
A areia escolhida foi esta:




Nunca tinha visto uma areia tão fina.
Como me foi recomendado e como já tinha lido anteriormente, areia viva não se lava e então foi abrir os 4 sacos que encomendei e deitá-la para dentro do aquário.



Depois de a nivelar por todo o aquário ficou sensivelmente com 3-4 cms de altura tal como anteriormente tinha calculado.


Aqui dá para ver que a areia era muito mas muito, muito, muito fininha mesmo!


E pronto, com a areia depositada no fundo, o passo seguinte era encher o aquário. Pretendo usar apenas água natural no aquário e para esse efeito adquiri 10 jerricans de 20 litros e dois dias antes tinha ido fazer a minha primeira colecta de água ao Portinho da Arrábida. O local é de acesso facilimo. Podemos estacionar mesmo ao lado de uma escada que, transpostos uns 10 degraus temos acesso à água. Faço geralmente as colectas em período de maré cheia e a água, regra geral, está absolutamente cristalina.


Deixem que vos diga uma coisa...esta primeira colecta de água fez-se..mas com luta! Nunca imaginei que tivesse de lutar tanto com um jerrican para o afundar de modo a que o gargalo ficasse uns centimetros abaixo do nivel da água...depois era a água a querer entrar, o ar a querer sair..chiça! Foram 30 minutos para encher os 10 jerricans! Desde a primeira recolha até agora (já fiz 3) o tempo diminuíu drasticamente e consigo encher os 10 jerricans em 12-15 minutos sensivelmente. Também aprendi que devo levar sandálias e não andar com os pés descalços a subir e descer os degraus!
Para muito breve está uma evolução no sistema de recolha de água que aqui irei mencionar daqui a uns dias.

Bom, depois de ter chegado a casa foi a luta para levar os 200 litros de água à altura de um segundo-andar (ficaram armazenados na cave e eu moro num 1º andar)...isto não é hobby para cardíacos ou pessoas com hérnias! O meu cunhado lá me ajudou e a coisa fez-se. Depois a duvida de como iria despejar a águ apara dentro do aquário sendo que a parte superior do mesmo se encontrar sensivelmente a 1,60 metros de altura. Arranjei um escadote, trepei-o com o dito jerrican e emborquei-o para dentro do aquário..a coisa não correu muito bem...era areia e água a serem salpicados contra as paredes do aquário e inclusive a saltar para fora do aquário! Nah...não pode ser assim! Lá me lembrei de colocar o jerrican assente num dos cantos do aquário, apoiado um pouco nas travessas e com uma mangueira chupar a água e deixá-la a escorrer lentamente.



Depois de despejados os 200 litros, que não foram suficientes para encher o aquário o aspecto geral era este.


Está um pouco enevoada, não? Mas, tinha lido que era perfeitamente normal a água ficar assim logo após encher com água e que dentro de alguns dias ficaria com aspecto normal e como tal não me preocupei.

De seguida era altura de ir buscar parte da rocha viva que tinha comprado ao João Alves há várias semanas atrás e que ele amavelmente tinha guardado do seu aquário até eu ter condições para a manter. Tão logo regressei a casa coloquei a rocha viva dentro do aquário, coloquei o termostato, escumador e bombas de circulação e assim ficou durante uns dias (foto tirada na dia seguinte, 24 horas depois de encher).



Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

O facto de usar rocha viva proveniente de outro aquário juntamente com areia viva e água do mar parece que instantaneamente coloca o nosso aquário com condições muito boas para que a vida aí se desenvolva e dois dias depois resolvi tirar umas fotos a "coisinhas" que por aqui andavam com o proposito de mostrar a quem já anda nisto há mais tempo e lhes pudesse colocar nomes, para quem já anda nisto há muito tempo estas pequenas descobertas são frívolas, para quem anda todo entusiasmado a montar o seu primeiro aquário de água salgada, cada pequena descoberta, torna-se grande  :Smile: 

Asterina, é boa porque come microalgas, é má porque pode comer alga coralina também e há quem não aprecie isto. Também há relatos de pessoas que afirmam que as asterias se podem "atirar" a alguns corais.


Aptásia, uma espécie de anémona, esta tinha mais de 5cms de diametro. Geralmente é detestada pelos aquariofilistas pela sua facil proliferação. A rocha viva vinha com mais de duas dezenas de prendas destas e o conselho que recebi foi "mata já!"


E assim fiz, fui buscar um ferro de soldar de ponta fina que por aqui tinha e durante dois dias andei a caçar aptásias. Ligava o ferro, pousava-o em cima das travessas francesas com o bico para fora (lá está a tal utilidade de prateleira das travessas francesas  :Smile:  ) e de vez em quando sacava uma rocha para fora e metia-lhes o ferro em cima. As aptásias escondem-se com muita facilidade e geralmente em sitios de acesso algo complicado por isso convem fazer os movimentos algo lentos.
O cheiro que fica no ar é..errr...mau!
Numa das minhas incursões para retirar uma rocha do aquário constactei que o ferro de soldar não era à prova de água! Não reparei que o fio do ferro de soldar estava preso à rocha que estava a retirar e ao movimentar a rocha o ferro caiu dentro de água e, instantaneamente, o quadro electrico de casa disparou! Ainda hoje penso que foi uma ou mais aptasias que prenderam o fio à rocha! Se o quadro foi facil de rearmar, já o ferro de soldar ficou permanentemente danificado. Sorte a minha que tinha dois, azar das aptásias que continuaram a saltar para a grelha.

Isto..continuo sem saber o que é..sei que este animal tipo mini-camarão estava a fazer um esforço descomunal a nadar contra a corrente para aparentemente tentar comer aquela outra "coisa" que estava à frente del...não sei se o mini-camarão acabou por levar a melhor pois entretanto aconteceu mais uma asneira...


E qual foi a asneira? Bom, eu ainda não tinha calha de iluminação nesta altura pelo que para poder tirar as fotos fui buscar um projector de halogeneo de 500W que por aqui tinha e como não conseguia segurar no projector e na maquina fotografica ao memso tempo resolvi pousar o projector onde este pudesse iluminar o aquário.



Pois é...passados uns minutos de andar eu todo contente a dar ao dedo no obturador da maquina, começo a ouvir um ligeiro silvo (ssssssss....), levanto a cabeça e.. POW! Um enorme estalo...depois de breves instantes de profundo silencio tentando compreender o que se tinha passado dirigi os olhos para a área onde estava o projector e constactei o que tinha acontecido, tinha acabado de presenciar um autentico milagre!
O projector de 500W em contacto directo com o vidro do aquário, tinha-o aquecido de tal forma que este tinha estalado! Onde é que está o milagre? O projector estava assente sobre 4 vidros, o vidro frontal e um lateral do aquário e dois outros vidros de travessas francesas, o vidro que estalou pertence a uma travessa francesa, se tivesse estalado um dos vidros principais do aquário possivelmente estava a escrever este topico debaixo de uma qualquer ponte que era para onde a minha mulher me tinha mandado se chegasse a casa e esta tivesse inundada!



Asneiras de lado, enquanto o ciclo estava a decorrer e eu a aguardar que a poeira assentasse na água, era altura de começar a pensar na sump. As sumps podem assumir inumeras configurações e dimensões consoante a funcionalidade que se pretenda delas. Eu gostava de fazer um pequeno refugio com uma DSB mas as dimensões de sump que podia colocar no interior do movel estavam limitadas devido à trave central que o movel possui. Assim depois de muito medir cheguei às medidas de 70 x 45 x 50(alt). O comprimento limitava-me muito o refugio visto que 35 cms estavam reservados para o escumador, depois mais 5 para o quebra bolhas, restando-me 30 cms, comprimento nitidamente diminuto para fazer um refugio e compartimento para a bomba de retorno optando por dedicar essas medidas somente para a bomba de retorno e alguma rocha. O refugio e o reservatório de água de reposição irão ser integrados no sistema em separado mais tarde.



Apesar de ter considerado inicialmente fazer eu o aquário, quando o recebi feito pensei que em boa hora tinha decidido não o fazer afinal de contas ainda são um sdimensões jeitosas para quem não tinha qualquer pratica! Mas, a sump é relativamente pequena para que tente fazê-la eu e assim decidi. Telefonei novamente ao Ricardo Almeida da Vidreira da Rinchoa que, mais uma vez, foi extremamente célere e nesse mesmo dia 3 horas depois me estava a entregar os vidros que lhe encomendei e com oferta do silicone!



Depois foi preparar a bancada e começar a colar os vidros baseando-me numa excelente foto-reportagem que tinha visto num forum em que se podia ver o Ricardo Rodrigues (colega aquarofilo de reef há varios anos da zona de Cascais) a colar um aquário passo a passo.





Seguiram-se 24 horas a secar e depois o teste de estanquicidade

O teste de estanquicidade não correu bem, tinha uma pequena brecha mesmo no topo do aquário que, com a pressão exercida pela água, em poucas horas se estendeu a quase toda a altura do silicone. Resultado, tive de descolar todo o vidro dianteiro e voltar a colar. Deixem que vos diga uma coisa...descolar o vidro dianteiro de uma sump não é facil! Em contraste com a zona que vertia água, o restante sicione estava firme como uma rocha! Usei um alamina antiga de fazer a barba finissima, daquelas que nos entram pelos dedos dentro e que só damos por ela quando começamos a ver manchas de sangue nos vidros! Descolar, limpar e voltar a colar o vidro demorou quase 3 horas, mais do triplo do qeu tinha demorado a primeira colagem completa!
Depois repeti o processo de deixar secar o silicone, o teste de estanquicidade e estava tudo bem!
De seguida foi transportar a sump até ao seu local de trabalho onde as medidas milimétricas que tinha tirado obrigaram inclusive a retirar as dobradiças das portas. A previsão foi que a sump entrasse de forma vertical e depois de estar lá dentro rodasse até à posição horizontal.

Sump a entrar no movel de forma milimetrica depois de retiradas as dobradiças das portas



Ora bem, o principal problema estava resolvido, as medidas tinham batido certo, a sump entrou, está tudo bem, certo? Errado! na parte superior do movel tenho o que parecem ser duas gavetas mas na realidade é apenas uma, a outra é falsa. Na que é verdadeira tenho traves a toda a largura do movel na base da gaveta, traves essas que servem para que a gaveta deslize em cima delas e não venha parar ao chão. Ora bem, quando comecei a rodar a sump para a colocar na posição horizontal onde é que pensam que a sump foi bater? Pois é..numa dessas traves! Traves que eu fiz questão de aparafusar *e* colar (mania de querer que as coisas  durem 100 anos!). A minha sorte foi que, removidos os 4 parafusos de sustentanção dessa trave, bastaram poucas mocadas com um martelo de borracha para que a cola se soltasse sem danos de maior e assim consegui rodar a sump e voltar a colocar a trave na sua posição original, desta vez sem cola.



Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Muito bom o que tens feito até agora!


Eu também recolho água no portinho, mas faço logo à entrada do parque de estacionamento, ao pé dos lugares para deficientes, também está uma escada até à agua!

Utilizo um balde com uma corda e depois despecho para um funil, para encher os jarricans, sempre evito molhar os pés!As vezes...lol!

E até tenho 3 hernias discais...lol!Sei o que custa carregar com eles!

Em relação as aptasias poderas utilizar um produto da Red Sea para as matar!

Tenho utilizado com optimos resultados!

Podes ver aqui:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo3DZYdAD2Y


Continua a postar fotos da evolução!Estou a gostas de seguir!

Cumps

Pedro

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,


O método de recolha de água já sofreu um upgrade precisamente para evitar andar a carregar com jerricans cheios de água  :Smile:  
A ver se coloco este tópico em dia para falar dele.

Obrigado pelo link sobre o producto para as aptásias. tenho usado um outro cuja marca agora não me recordo mas que é mais liquido. Este que mencionas parece ser mais viscoso e com maior capacidade de aderência à aptásia do que o que estou a usar de momento.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,


Continuando um pouco mais o registo da montagem do aquário, a etapa seguinte agora que a sump estava no seu devido local de repouso final era a realização da ligação aquário<->sump. 
Um dos conselhos que li num forum americano e que adoptei como bula neste hobby foi o de tentar encontrar 2-3 pessoas que estivessem na disposição de me "adoptar" como novato e que me pudessem tirar as duvidas que fosse tendo ao longo do caminho e que, são imensas mesmo após pesquisa e muita leitura. Porque não simplesmente perguntar num forum? Porque, como constactei ainda antes sequer de dar inicio à montagem, para cada pergunta, se existirem 10 pessoas a responderem, possivelmente terei 10 opiniões diferentes e no final continuo exactamente com a mesma duvida acrescida de uma valente dor de cabeça porque afinal até descobri através das respostas que não existem duas alternativas ao meu problema mas sim 7, 8 ou mais! Isto é valido para uma infinidade de questões que se levantam na montagem de um aquário de recife: que iluminação escolho, que circulação preciso? Uso água natural ou sintética? etc. São perguntas sem resposta definitiva!
Assim, o que fiz foi basear-me em poucas pessoas que demonstraram a disponibilidade para responder às minhas questões e que mantêem sistemas montados há varios anos com manutenções relativamente simples.

Posto isto, uma dessas pessoas que generosamente me vai aturando de vez em quando através do msn é o Miguel Gonçalves que vim a conhecer por mero acaso pois numa das minhas buscas por empresas aqui da zona que vendessem passa-muros foi ele que me atendeu o telefone aquando do meu contacto à Cepex (empresa de comercialização de materiais em PVC) e, coincidencia das coincidencias, mantém um reef há vários anos!
Como o meu conhecimento de PVCs é equivalente ao de fissão nuclear, deixei que o Miguel me desenhasse o esquema de ligações entre o aquário e a sump e após visita à Cepex, saí de lá com este material para o tubo de esgoto (que, relembro, tem 50 mm de diametro):



A montagem desta parte não me apresentou dificuldade de maior, pontos importantes a reter:

- Não esquecer de fazer um furo de 3-4 mm no topo do durso



e de colocar fita nas roscas




A torneira tem dois propósitos:

- Preventivamente pode ser necessário bloquear a queda de água para a sump seja para efeitos de manutenção da mesma ou qualquer outra que agora não me ocorre.

- Numa base permanente, esta torneira encontra-se fechada uns 80% O objectivo é estragular o tubo de queda de modo a que este se encontre sempre cheio de água. Se eu abrir a torneira na totalidade, o barulho da queda de água de 1,60 metros de altura é ensurdecedor, parece um autoclismo em permanente descarga! Assim, com o tubo constrangido a queda de água com o movel fechado é absolutamente inaudível.

O durso ficou destacável do tubo a conselho do Miguel porque ao longo das semanas vai-se acumulando uma pequena espuma e algum lixo em torno do mesmo que é bastante mais facil de eliminar se o durso ficar destacável (NÃO colado à restante canalização)

Durso colocado



Durso destacado para limpeza



Como podem reparar na imagem com o durso colocado, existe uma pequena queda de água entre o aquário e a coluna seca na ordem dos 8 cms sensivelmente. Esta queda de água pode não se ouvir caso não exista nenhuma corrente forte em direcção ao pente da coluna seca ou, de noite com a casa completamente em silencio, ser a unica coisa que se ouve com proveniencia do aquário caso alguma das bombas se encontre apontada para lá. Bom, então isso é facil de resolver, dizem vocês...Não apontes nenhuma bomba para lá! Pois é...não é assim tão simples porque o posicionamento e orientação das bombas está muito longe de se fazer como nós queremos! 
Resumindo, quanto menor for a queda dentro da coluna seca, melhor! Isso consegue-se com a aproximação da linha de porcaria que se vê nesta foto ao nivel de água presente no aquário ou seja, elevando o posicionamento do durso.



Estão a ver o topo do durso? em vez daquela peça que lá coloquei ligeiramente arredondada no topo e que ainda tem uns 4,5 cms de altura é possivel lá colocar umas outras peças que são completamente achatadas e que apenas têm uns 2 cms de altura mas que ficam totalmente enfiadas no tubo logo tapando-o como é necessário mas não introduzindo qualquer altura no mesmo, em tudo semelhantes às tampas dos sifões presentes no chão das nossas cozinhas e casas de banho. Assim é possivel aproximar bastante o nivel de água presente na coluna seca do presente no aquário e ainda assim tapar a coluna seca, como pretendo fazer. Na prática basta 1 cm de queda o que reduz em absoluto o barulho mesmo com correntes fortes para lá direccionadas. Sim, eu dou MUITA importancia ao barulho produzido pelo aquário.


Tendo falado no esgoto, resta falar do retorno e aqui é que as coisas complicaram! Se há conselho que eu devia de ter seguido era, primeiro comprar os passa-muros e apenas DEPOIS mandar fazer o aquário com os respectivos furos. Isto porque existe uma míriade de opções em termos de diametros de furos e acessorios para os mesmos que podemos utilizar e mandar primeiro fazer o aquário e só depois me preocupar com o que lá vou colocar pode ser um problema... no meu caso, como  já podem adivinhar, foi! Era muito monótono se tudo batesse certo, certo?  :Wink: 

As peças que tinha eram estas:



Ora bem, eu relembro que o furo que eu tinha mandado fazer para o retorno era de 32mm. Querem saber qual era o diametro da rosca do passa-muros? Está bem eu digo, era MAIS de 32mm...era de 34.5mm, argh!! Mas porque é que tudo tem de ser tão complicado? 
Bom, lá comecei a pensar em técnicas minimamente inteligentes para fazer com que um objecto com rosca de 34.5mm de diametro enfiasse num furo 32mm...tentei praguejar todos os nomes que conhecia mas o diametro da rosca não se alterou um milimetro, pensei também em usar um martelo pneumático para aumentar ligeiramente o diametro do furo no vidro mas como tinha de ir alugar um coloquei a ideia de parte. Também pensei em colocar a peça de PVC em cima do lume na lareira para ficar mole e depois enfiá-la no furo mas depois era capaz de ser complicado aproveitar a rosca da mesma para lá colocar a porca de aperto...pois é, o caso era mesmo complicado.
Lembrei-me de usar a Dremel com uma pedra de esmeril para tentar alargar o furo no vidro...lembro que o aquário já estava cheio de água...posso-vos dizer que nunca tinha suado tanto (bom, lembro-me de também ter suado um bom bocado no parto da minha filha enquanto estava a ajudar a minha mulher nas contracções...pensava eu que aquilo a ajudava alguma coisa...no segundo filho sentei-me ao lado dela a ler uma revista...não havia necessidade de estarmos os dois ali a suar!) tal era o stress e receio de estalar com o vidro nos 30 minutos em que demorei a desbastar muito lentamente os 2.5mm que necessitava! O processo foi bem lentinho e com imensas paragens para deixar arrefecer a pedra de esmeril e o vidro entre cada pequeno desbaste.
O material usado foi este



e pronto, problema resolvido, a peça já enfia no buraco, certo? Nahhhhhhhh! Isso era monótono demais!! A peça enfiou no buraco, é certo..mas querem saber a quantidade de rosca que saíu na outra extremidade do vidro? 3mm! Uns miseros 3mm! Ora a porca que era suposto apertar o passa-muros (podem consultar o desenho acima) tinha logo no topo uma área de 2mm sem qualquer tipo de rosca e só depois começava a rosca...aquilo nem sequer pegava na rosca do passa-muros!
Lá tive eu de desbastar com uma rebarbadora com uma lixa aplicada como disco a tal área da porca que não tinha rosca. E essa parte foi facil...era só encostar a porca ao disco da rebarbadora e aquilo desbastava facilmente o PVC...agora desbastar aquilo A DIREITO de modo a conseguir um enroscamento perfeito nos miseros 3mm de rosca que sobressaiam do vidro era outra historia...ao fim de uma série de tentativas de desbaste já tinha retirado mais de 5mm de rosca à porca, daqui a bocado estava a ver que ficava sem porca pelo que fiz uma ultima tentativa que saíu mais ou menos e consegui uma bocado de aperto mas que não era suficiente (ía testando a estanquicidade da coisa com uma pequenissima quantidade de água no fundo da coluna seca). Aproveitei esse pequeno aperto e enchi a porca de silicone (coisa que não queria fazer) e pronto, estanquicidade completa!

Tendo passado o cabo das tormentas das ligações com PVC, o resto foi relativamente pacifico. Como as bombas introduzem sempre algumas vibrações (e eu dou MUITA importancia ao barulho) resolvi efectuar a ligação entre a bomba de retorno e a coluna seca com mangueira flexivel que me absorvesse as vibrações e coloquei a bomba de retorno suspensa ecom alguns centimetros de distancia dos vidros. Deste modo não se ouve em absoluto!





E por hoje é só!

Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Silverio Silva

Olá


Bom Trabalho, parabéns diz-me só uma coisa o tubo ao lado do durso é da água de reposição.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Silvério,

Sim, dentro da coluna seca apenas estão o durso (tubo esgoto) e o tubo de reposição.

----------


## Silverio Silva

[Olá,
Perguntei porque fiz isso no meu ultimo aquário e acabei por mudar isso á relativamemte pouco tempo, parece-me não ser muito boa a ideia de meter a água a sair praticamente no mesmo sítio onde está a entrar para a sump ma com o tempo vais vendo.

Fiquem bem

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Sim, também pensei nisso na altura mas o tubo de reposição está dirigido para o fundo do aquário e a água sai com pressão suficiente que a leva directamente para o fundo. Acaba por ser benéfico pois torna-se a corrente que varre a parte de trás do maior maciço de rocha que eu tenho encostado ao vidro traseiro.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

A agua a cair para a coluna seca n faz barulho?

Os aquas que tenho visto fazem todos mt barulho!

Eu presentemente tenho um overflow da Tunze que é totalmente silencioso!

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

Nos primeiros dois meses de vida do aquário o tubo de esgoto esteve estrangulado pela válvula, apenas a mantinha aberta uns 20%. Deste modo tinha o tubo cheio de água e era silencioso. Hoje em dia, passados que estão 3.5 meses e como o Miguel Gonçalves disse que iría acontecer, o tubo de esgoto ganhou uma goma que, mesmo com a válvula toda aberta, torna o escorrer da água silencioso.
O Carlos Dias esteve cá há alguns dias atrás e pôde comprovar que todo o sistema a funcionar é bastante silencioso.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

vamos lá dar mais um empurrãozito a este relato da montagem desta vez falando da Iluminação, parte 1.


A iluminação foi sem qualquer sombra de dúvida a minha maior dor de cabeça na fase da pré-montagem. Investi dezenas de horas em leitura sobre os dois tipos de iluminação mais vulgarmente utilizados em aquários de recife bem como ía falando com algumas pessoas que as usavam para ter uma ideia do qeu estava envolvido. A razão da dor de cabeça era que, ao contrário de alguns topicos da montagem de um aquário desta natureza, não existe um consenso sobre o melhor tipo de iluminação a usar pois não existem claras vantagens/desvantagens sobre um dos tipos em relação ao outro.

Eis aqui, em resumo o que essas horas de leitura me permitiram concluir.

Vantagem das T5
- Devido ao numero mais elevado de lampadas a usar, conseguimos conjugar varias temperaturas de cor paar conseguirmos um espectro mais rico (podemos ter tlampadas com temperaturas de cor mais altas que promovam a intensidade das cores, outras com temperaturas de cor mais baixas que promovam o crescimento, se tivermos corais vermelhos podemos colocar uma lampada que faça a sua cor sobressair, etc. em suma, podemos construir com mais pormenor o nosso escpectro de iluminação.

Desvantagem das T5
- maior numero de lampadas a mudar e com menor duração que as HQIs. T5s devem ser mudadas, em média, cada 6 meses.
- Luz estática, desprovida de vida


Vantagem das HQIs
- Cintilar lindissimo sobre todo o aquário que lhe confere uma outra dimensão
- menor numero de lampadas a mudar e com maior longevidade (em média uma hqi dura entre 12 a 18 meses)

Desvantagem das HQis
- Em oposição às T5s, a utilização de menor numero de lampadas HQIs geralmente obsta a que se consiga construir um espectro tão rico como com as HQIs.


Mitos

- HQIs gastam mais do que as T5s - Treta! Se um aparelho gasta 400 watts não interessa se é um carrinho a pilhas, uma lampada HQi ou uma T5, o consumo é o mesmo! Utilizando balastros electrónicos tanto nas HQIs como nas T5 consegue-se uma pequena redução do consumo.

- HQIs aquecem mais do que as T5 - Não tenho dados laboratoriais que o comprovem mas o teste da mão debaixo da lampada demonstra-me empiricamente que isto não é necessáriamente verdade. O calor dissipado por uma bateria de T5s com uma área de 70 cm2 não é necessáriamente menor do que uma unica lampada HQI utilizada para iluminar igual área. Quando lia isto vezes sem conta por aí quase que assumi isto como um facto, depois de colocar a mãozinha debaixo das lampadas fiquei surpreendido. (ah, e se acham que HQIs aquecem muito...metam lá as mãozinhas debaixo de um foco de halogeneo de potência equivalente para saberem o que é aquecer! Apenas a titulo de exemplo após trocar o projector de halogeneo que usei nas 5 primeiras semanas do aquário pelo conjunto de HQIS + T5s o meu consumo de reposição passou de 5 litros diários para 2.5 litros diários!)

- Ai meu Deus que tenho mesmo de mudar as T5s ao fim de cada 6 meses - Conheço uma pessoa que usa as T5s durante o tempo que vai calhando e que belos corais que ele tem!!

- Só as HQIs que custam um balurdio é que são boas e têm lá aqueles PAR XPTO que os corais necessitam - Conheço uma outra pessoa que só compra lampadas HQIs baratuchas e, de novo, que belos corais que ele tem!!

E foi neste mar de contrariedades que deixei que fossem os meus olhos a escolher a iluminação que iría utilizar, visitei aquários que utilizavam os dois tipos de iluminação e deixei-me seduzir pelo cintilar único das HQIs. É possivel manter aquários lindissimos seja com que tipo de iluminação for, a iluminação é apenas um dos factores necessários ao sucesso...após muita leitura o que concluo é que sempre que vejo aquários bonitos e saudáveis existe sempre uma coisa: disponibilidade ou o que os anglófonos chamam de "proper husbandry".
E assim optei por ter uma iluminação mista constituída por 2 HQIs + 2 T5s inicialmente e, consoante as necessidades que observasse, logo prosseguia.
A opção pela iluminação estava tomada, restava saber de que forma a ía implementar, as calhas de iluminação em Portugal são carissimas e nem pensar em dar 500-600 Euros por uma calha destas (sem lampadas!), a alternativa poderia passar por construir eu uma mas a qualidade dos acabamentos era um factor importante.

Enquanto decidia o que fazer, eu queria o aquário iluminado porque tinha uma pedra com actinodiscos desde o primeiro dia dentro do aquário e estes necessitam de iluminação bem como pretendia colocar alguns vivos (animais e corais) e colocar o projector de halogeneo apoiado em cima do aquário estava fora de questão por motivos obvios.
Assim, após perder uns belos 5...segundos a projector um suporte para o projector fui até à garagem e 15 minutos depois estava construída a mãe de todas as calhas para aquários..OK, OK, são apenas meia duzia de paus aparafusados  :Smile: 



E assim, com aquário com substracto, água e rocha, sump e canalizações e iluminação provisória podia finalmente pegar nas rochas e tentar elaborar um layout que servisse os meus propósitos.
O que eu pretendo ter no aquário pode talvez chamar-se de exuberância. Pretendo ter uma ampla variedade de cores, comportamentos, formas mas tudo a interagir se não em perfeita simbiose, no minimo em clara tolerancia. Não pretendo ter guerras entre peixes dentro do aquário simplesmente porque faço birra em querer ter este ou aquele peixe e eles pura e simplesmente não se dão. Os peixes que comprar têm de ser pacificos entre eles e respeitar a casa em que vão viver. A nivel de corais pretendo fazer o que vulgarmente se designa por "mixórdia"! Pretendo ter exemplares que, dentro da sua variedade de cores e formas, possam contribuir para um aquário com formas de vida o mais diversificadas possivel.

A rocha foi adquirida a duas pessoas que estavam a desmontar os seus aquários e, se uma parte dela estava coberta de coralina pois a pessoa continuava a ter os cuidados normais na sua manutenção, a outra parte não tinha coralina pois o aquário estava numa fase avançada de desmontagem apenas tendo uma quantidade minima de água suficiente para manter a rocha submersa com alguma circulação.
E foi assim que peguei nos calhau e passei um bocado tentando fazer alguma coisa com eles que me agradasse.

Algumas das rochas


Layout final



O que notei logo após a montagem do layout é que a circulação dentro do aquário se alterou drasticamente como é normal. Toda aquela quantidade de rocha (usei sensivelmente 70Kgs) alterou a força da corrente que chegava juntou à areia bem como era imperativo fazer com que não existissem quaisquer pontos mortos onde a acumulação de detritos pudesse tornar-se problemática.

Após alguns dias (o aquário estava praticamente com 3 semanas) fui às compras.

Sinularia e chromis viridis


Eremita patas azuis


Briareum


Zoanthus


Sarcophyton


Vista geral


Vista de cima


Perspectiva sensivelmente uma semana depois


factor comum em todas as fotos, o acentuado tom amarelo-acastanhado de tudo do qual é impossivel de fugir quando se usa como iluminação um alampada de halogeneo com mais de 10 anos de vida! Apesar disso, todos os corais abriam com extrema vontade!


Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Iluminação, parte 2.


Esta "calha" de halogeneo era apenas temporária e assim que tive disponibilidade iniciei o processo de iluminar decentemente o aquário.

Ora em relação à iluminação o problema que eu tinha era o de saber como a ía implementar sem ter de dizer aos meus filhos que não poderiam ir para a universidade porque o pai comprou uma calha xpto por um balurdio (alguem mais acha ridiculamente caro ao ponto de ser escandaloso o que se cobra normalmente em loja por meia duzia de perfis de aluminio em forma de calha?!?). 
Estava eu já decidido a optar por construir a calha quando o destino me colocou à frente o Jorge Gonçalves (colega nosso que também está prestes a molhar os pés em água salgada  :Smile:  ). O jorge falou-me que no ebay se podia comprar calhas por preços relativamente mais baratos dos que os encontrados por cá e enviou-me uns links de calhas à venda, o preço delas andava na ordem dos 400 Euros, acrescidos de 50 Euros de portes para cá. Através desses artigos consegui chegar a uma calha que estava a ser leiloada em segunda mão e cujo preço de licitação era de 50 euros, uma calha com 2 x 150W HQI + 2 x T5 54W + 2 spots LEDS. Pelas fotos a calha estava impecavel com a excepção de um dos balastros HQI que estava danificado. Ok, não há problema, pensei eu, sei o suficiente de electricidade para mudar um balastro e o custo do mesmo anda à volta de 40-50 Euros (normais, os electronicos custam o dobro). Mais, a calha já vinha com todas as lampadas e um conjunto adicional de lampadas HQI (2 x 14k + 2 x 10K). Que maravilha! a unica coisa que estava entre mim e aquela calha era:

- Tempo. Tratava-se de um leilão e faltavam 3 dias para o seu término.
- Mais de 3000 Kms. O dono da calha morava na Alemanha!

Bom, nesses 3 dias estudei um bocado de como se poderia conseguir ganhar um leilão no ebay pois apesar de já ter comprado coisas no ebay sempre foi por compra directa e não através de licitações num leilão e eu queria MESMO ganhar aquilo sem ter de fazer um lance muito alto senão mais valia comprar uma nova na loja! Long story short, fiz apenas um unico lance a 15 segundos do termino do leilão e acabei por ganhar com 146 Euros  :Smile: 



A este valor era só juntar o custo de envio e pronto, tinha o problema da iluminação resolvido, certo? errr...para quem tem estado a ler isto desde o inicio já sabe que NADA é assim tão simples  :Wink: 
Problema 1, o vendedor levantou imediatamente após o termino do leilão uma disputa comigo no ebay para dar a venda como nula pois ele tinha explicitado nas condições do leilão que apenas fazia o envio para a Alemanha. Eu tinha lido isso mas fiz como se não tivesse lido pois achei que o iria conseguir convencer a fazer o envio para cá naturalmente com um acrescimo nos portes. Recusei a nulidade da venda mas o vendedor manteve-se irredutivel no envio para o exterior da Alemanha dizendo que no passado já tiveram más experiencias com isso. Tendo de respeitar a vontade dele (não podia fazer nada mesmo a não ser apanhar um avião e ir-lhe lá apertar o pescoço e aproveitar para trazer a calha) passei ao plano B que já estava deliniado. Tenho pessoas conhecidas que vivem na alemanha e pedi-lhes o favor de receberem a encomenda para depois ma enviarem para cá. E assim foi, o vendedor ficou contente por lhe dar um endereço na Alemanha e passados 8 dias os meus conhecidos estavam a receber a encomenda.
Problema 2, a pessoa encarregue de fazer o envio da calha para cá é um calinas de primeira e só após uns 10 dias de a receber resolveu mexer o traseiro e ir aos correios proceder ao envio da calha.
Problema 3, os correios alemães (DHL) recusam-se a enviar para Portugal qualquer objecto em que uma das dimensões do pacote seja superior a 1,2 metros!! Ora a calha em si tem 1,25 metros, logo o pacote onde ela se encontra tinha um pouco mais...tragédia!! (a DHL apenas faz esse envio se o expedidor for uma empresa, particulares chucham no dedo!)
Assim que soube deste facto, calmamente certifiquei-me que os meus filhos não me conseguiam ouvir e de seguida proferi tudo quanto era impropério que conhecia em várias linguas dirigidos à DHL o que me deixou bem aliviado. De seguida pedi ao meu cunhado (que vive cá mas é alemão) que me encontrasse alternativas de envio do bendito pacote para Portugal e que tivessem centros de recolha na cidade onde estava o pacote. Após umas horas lá ele descobriu uma empresa chamada GLS que possui uma rede de agentes extensa nessa cidade e pratica preços muito agradáveis e alguns (8) dias depois estava a receber a calha (claro que o envio calhou na altura do Natal/ano novo e parecia uma eternidade até a coisa chegar cá mas...chegou!

Não é linda? Esperem lá que eu já abro a caixa!


Ok, agora com a caixa aberta já se consegue ver que é linda!
E, eis aqui uma das razões pelas quais os alemães são um dos povos mais avançados...porque se lembram de coisas que a mim nunca me ocorreram..usar caixas de ovos para acondicionamento..genial!  :Big Grin: 


Aqui já livre de todas aquelas caixas de ovos


E então o que é que se faz assim que se recebe uma calha de iluminação? Hmmm? Pendura-se e liga-se? Nah! Desmonta-se para ver como é por dentro!  :Smile: 


Aqui o pormenor dos balastros/reactâncias


O balastro de baixo tem de ser substituído pois encontra-se danificado. Entretanto já tinha comprado um balastro em segunda-mão a outro colega destas andanças, o Carlos Dias, outra pessoa extremamente generosa em toda a sua paciencia para aturar as infindáveis duvidas que vou tendo.
O balastro que adquiri ao Carlos já trazia aqueles cilindros (condensadores?) que se observam na imagem acima incorporados com o balastro num unico bloco enorme e, pesadissimo e que, não cabia dentro da calha. Simplesmente fiz passar mais um cabo para fora da calha e coloquei o "tijolo" na parte de baixo do movel e fiz uma ligação independente da outra hqi para que pudesse ligar/desligar as duas HQIs independentemente. Mais tarde os dois balastros vão ser substituídos por versões electrónicas, bem mais leves, de menor volume e com uma poupança ligeira no consumo.
As T5 têm balastros electrónicos e possuem reflectores individuais completamente espelhados.

Custos da iluminação:

- Calha no ebay - 146 €
- envio dentro da alemanha - 15 €
- envio por GLS para Portugal - 35 €
- balastro HQI 150 W  - 10 €
- Bucha metálica e camarão para fixação no tecto - 2,30 €

Custo total da calha, 208 € o que em Portugal me dava para comprar..sei lá...nada!

Para quem quiser explorar a hipotese ebay para aquisição de calhas de iluminação, o ebay alemão é muito bom para isso. A loja que vende este modelo de calhas é esta eBay Shop - Aquaristik-Direkt: Wir verkaufen HQI Lampen, Leuchtmittel Zu, T5 P2 Lampen, Leuchtmittel, Filter Filtermaterial. e além da venda directa eles costumam colocar todos os meses várias calhas no ebay em regime de leilão com bases de licitação muitissimo baixas (40-50 Euros ou menos) e depois é tentar a sorte! Procurem no ebay alemão usando as palavras "Real Light HQI"

Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Rui
Tou a gostar de ver o teu aquario  :SbOk: 
Ja tive uma calha igaul a tua mas com 1.85m, e tens este topico (http://www.reefforum.net/f18/reef-34...85/index3.html) que infelizmente ja foi desmontado com uma calha igual a tua.
Continuaçao de um bom projecto.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Após a compra da calha comecei a montagem do processo de adição de kalk e reposição de água evaporada coisa que até então tinha estado a fazer a olho. Já tinha adquirido ao Ricardo Rodrigues há algumas semanas atrás o Osmoregulador da Tunze com o Kalk dispenser e a montagem decorreu sem qualquer sobressalto de maior.



O sensor de nivel de água foi colocado no compartimento da sump onde se encontra a bomba de reposição porque é aí que o efeito da evaporação se manifesta primeiro e a unica dificuldade que tive foi a de que aquela pequenina calha onde os dois sensores estão montados não tinha comprimento suficiente para me colocar o sensor optico à profundidade que era exigida (o compartimento da bomba de reposição tem a água no seu nivel normal a sensivelmente 20 centimetros do topo da sump) assim tive de inventar um acrescento com um pouco de acrílico.
Ainda não tive ocasião de tratar do depósito de reposição pelo que neste moneto o que está a servir essas funções é um vulgar balde de 5 litros que, usando a lampada de halogeneo tinha ter o cuidado de encher a cada 24 horas sensivelmente. Após a mudança para as HQIs apenas o encho a cada 48 horas mais ou menos. Está prevista a construção de um deposito de 30 litros que irá ser alimentado de forma automática.


No que toca a vivos (não corais), a introdução dos mesmos começou com 3 semanas de montagem sensivelmente mas, apesar de ter tido o cuidado de verificar que os parametros mais sensiveis para introdução de vivos (amónia, nitratos, fosfatos, salinidade e PH) se encontrarem muito satisfatórios, a mesma não decorreu sem alguns incidentes:

Os primeiros peixes a entrar no aquário foram 2 chromis e um cardinal pijama. A aclimatização foi efectuada de forma normal e ao longo de 45 minutos sensivelmente, inicialmente apenas com o saco aberto a boiar na água do aquário para se dar a aclimatização de temperatura durante uns 15 minutos e de seguida cada 10 minutos acrescento um pouco de água do aquário ao saco onde o peixe se encontra.
Os 2 chromis eram os batedores de um pequeno cardume que apenas não adquiri todos na mesma altura pois a loja em questão apenas possuía 2 de momento. Estes entraram bem no aquário, vivaços e com extrema vontade de comerem.
O cardinal pijama entrou com o pé esquerdo...extremamente tímido, sempre a pairar no memso lugar onde se manteve a escasos 2-3 centimetros da areia desde o momento que entrou até à sua morte, 6 dias depois nunca comendo fosse que fosse. Jogava comida para dentro do aquário (artémia, ovas de lagosta, flocos, granulado), esta batia-lhe na cabeça e nem assim ele abria a boca..parecia estar num estado de completo transe. Ao fim de 6 dias, foi-se.

Ao fim de 5 dias chegaram mais chromis à loja e fui lá buscar mais 6... duraram 5 dias. Morreram todos com o memso sintoma que, após longa pesquisa na internet vim a descobrir tratar-se do síndrome de break-down em que, basicamente, os peixes sucumbem devido aos maus tratos a que foram submetidos no momento da sua recolha e que é relativamente frequente em chromis. Contactei a loja que me confirmou terem sido detectados os mesmos sintomas no seu aquário.
Este é o aspecto do peixe quando morre



O que eu aprendi com estas aquisições iniciais de peixes de água salgada foi o seguinte:

- Pedir SEMPRE, repito, SEMPRE, para ver o peixe qeu se pretende adquirir a comer. Na maior parte deste hobbie lidamos com animais que foram capturados à algumas horas atrás noutra parte do planeta e não sabemos em que estado se encontram, o minimo que podemos fazer para aferir do seu estado de saúde é ver se comem, nunca vi um peixe saudável recusar comida por mais cheio que esteja por isso, pedir SEMPRE para ver o peixe a comer!

- Evitar ao máximo ir a correr ver as novidades que acabaram de chegar à loja com medo que se demorarem uns dias só lá estejam as sobras. Quanto mais tempo um peixe passar no aquário da loja, melhor, se vier da importação com alguma doença, que adoeça na loja e não no meu aquário! Se pretenderem mesmo um determinado peixe, façam a encomenda na loja, paguem-no na totalidade se for preciso mas não o vão buscar no dia em que chega, a partir do momento em que o peixe sai da loja, se acontecer alguma coisa ao mesmo, a batata quente está fora da loja!

As aquisições de peixes seguintes que efectuei foram numa outra loja mais perto da minha casa e decorreram todas sem quaisquer incidentes ou baixas.

Sensivelmente com 4 semanas introduzi um hepatus e 2 cardinais de banghai e 10 dias depois entraram 2 anthias, um zebrassoma e 2 ocellaris.



A adição da nova calha de iluminação traduziu-se numa alteração brutal na quantidade e qualidade de luz em relação ao velhinho projector de halogeneo. Nesta fase inicial da nova iluminação estou a usar as actínicas durante 6 horas (16->22) e as HQIs durante 3 horas (18->21). A ideia que tenho agora para a iluminação final é um período de 10 horas de T5 (14->00) e de 7 horas para as HQI (16->23). É claro que isto é apenas o que pretendo faazer e o que efectivamente vou fazer vai ser consoante a reacção que for observando dos corais à medida que forem sendo introduzidos aos poucos.
O local onde se situa o aquário recebe imensa luz indirecta e, inclusivamente alguma, pouca, directa.

Para terem uma ideia da quantidade de luz que o aquário recebe do sol


Foto tirada às 8 da manhã de um dia, naturalmente, sem nuvens e no Inverno (de Verão o Sol anda mais alto e não me entra casa dentro  :Smile:  )


O contacto directo com o Sol tem a duração de 30 minutos sensivelmente, no restante dia a divisão continua a receber imensa luz indirecta, assim o dia não esteja nublado. Assim penso usar apenas as 7 horas de HQIs em conjunto com a iluminação indirecta que o aquário recebe, com o tempo vou fazendo observações e ajustes à medida do necessário.

Entretanto fiz algumas alterações ao layout anterior pois ao fim de 2 semanas de o observar a sensação que tinha era de que estava atafulhado de pedras o que me iría concerteza causar problemas de espaço num futuro proximo, assim fiz pequenos ajustes no lado esquerdo mas foi o lado direito que levou o maior desbaste ficando reduzido a 3 rochas!

Versão anterior ainda com a iluminação de halogeneo


Versão actual com a iluminação HQI


Lado esquerdo


Lado direito


Perspectiva


Vista através da lateral direita usando o vidro frontal como espelho


Mesmo ao lado do sarcophyton podem ver a mais recente aquisição, uma tridacna máxima.


Que é MESMO pequenina



Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Feliciano

Acompanhando o teu percurso ( não sou psicólogo e nem tenho pretenções a tal),tenho a certeza de que o teu àqua será uma referência futura.
Força

Jorge Neves

----------


## AndreCardoso

Água cristalina!! Embora ainda esteja no inicio e ainda um bocado "verdinho" já dá gosto olhar para este aquario!.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Realmente com hqi é outra fruta...lol
Notas que as Hqi te aquecem mais o aqua?


Quando comprei a minha tridacna máxima, foi-me explicado que não seria muito bom para ela ficar de fora de agua, nem memso a tirar do saco!

Tu tens a tua mesmo fora de agua....

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Rio.

Realmente nota-se uma grande evolução do teu aquário.  :Pracima: 

Vai pondo fotos para continuarmos a seguir o seu crescimento.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

Parabens pela evolução!


Quanto ao comentário do Pedro em relação á tridacna... é certo.. atenção com as exposições da mesma ao ar...senão morreu ainda bem.. mas é algo que não deves mesmo fazer.

Gostei do layout e dá-te a possibilidade de no futuro criares uma zona para moles e outra para duros, o que te poderá evitar muitos problemas.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

adorei o layout :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima: o primeiro já estava bem :JmdALEnvers:  o ultimo tá prefeito :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

De facto o Rui está a ir muito bem, tirando algumas compras um pouco impulsivas, normais dum principiante, o aquá está com muito bom aspecto e para um aqua tão novo está até mais que bom.
Continua que vais no bom caminho.

----------


## LuisFilipe

Parabéns Rui! bonito aquário que tu tens aí.Continua assim.Vejo também aí uma veia de escritor!
Fica bem.

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas
Acabei de ler todo o teu topico, e vejo que já passas-te por algumas aventuras.. eu tenho um aquario das mesmas dimensões que o teu e tambem ja tive algumas aventuras (coisas de principiante) acho que estas a ir no bom caminho.
parabens

cump
Carralas

----------


## António Vitor

Nota-se extrema dedicação, se tiverees calma e não desesperares com o que de mal pode vir a acontecer, que certamente irá acontecer, tipo algas por xexemplo, ou outro..espsero que no entanto teenhas sorte... terás um excelente aquário...acredito que sim...

sim é muita coisa de inicio, ma o sistema pode até já aguentar...depende da rocha viva...

por enquanto e pelo tempo que tem está mesmo excelente!
Parbéns, espero que continues por cá, este hobby precisa de pessoal com esta dedicação...

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Jorge Neves, André Cardoso, Carlos Mota, José Passos Campainha, Vitor Carralas, Luis Filipe e António Vitor, o meu sincero obrigado pelas palavras de incentivo que são sempre  importantes para alguém como eu que ainda tem um longo percurso de aprendizagem pela frente.

Pedro Chouriço, Gil Miguel, desconhecia em absoluto esse cuidado a ter com as tridacnas! Na minha ignorancia tratei-a como um vulgar bivalve que não se importa de passar uns bons minutos fora de água. Aquando da foto esta tridacna tinha cá em casa 2 dias e ainda deve ter ficado fora de água uns 2-3 minutos para tirar a foto. Coloquei-a de novo no aquário após a foto onde já se encontra há mais de 2 meses de aparente boa saúde mas fica retida a vossa informção para que a "gracinah" não se repita, o meu obrigado pelo alerta e também pelas palavras de incentivo.

Carlos Dias, a ti o meu obrigado especial pela "pachorra" com que me vais aturando tanto ao vivo como em sessões de MSN com as naturais duvidas que assolam qualquer principiante que deseja ter sucesso nesta empreitada enorme que é a manutenção de um aquário de recife.

Este aquário tem um pouco de todos vós que, ao participarem aqui neste forum com os vossos sucessos e insucessos, deixam um legado para que quem vos segue as passadas como eu possa daqui retirar informação valiosissima que facilita imensamente a montagem de um aquário com o minimo de precalços. 


Dando seguimento a mais um pouco de todo o processo pelo que está a passar a montagem deste aquário o próximo vivo que entrou no aquário foi uma Euphyllia parancora "green". 




Espero adquirir pelo menos mais uma Euphyllia e estas em conjunto com o sarco fazem parte da tentativa que os ocellaris tenham uma "casa" (para além do facto de que gosto de Euphyllias)


Até agora o meu método de recolha de água tem sido extremamente primitivo, basicamente medir forças com o jerrican para o afundar estando eu dentro de água até aos joelhos, algo que se torna um "nadinha" desconfortável nos dias de frio que se têm feito sentir.
A primeira vez que encontrei o Carlos Dias foi numa recolha de água no porto de Sesimbra e na altura fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido com a técnica por ele utilizada para recolha de água. Basicamente coloca uma bomba de transfega de "águas sujas"  dentro de água, bomba essa que é alimentada a 220V provenientes de um inversor que está ligado à bateria do carro. Da bomba sai uma mangueira que vai desenbocar no receptáculo de água que está no porta-bagagens do carro. Simples, relativamente barato e evita gripes no Inverno!! Decidi que era mesmo aquilo que ía comprar.
Assim sendo decidi fazer a aquisição do inversor de corrente e da bomba visto que já possuia uma mangueira com 25 metros que uso no quintal.

Inversor de Corrente de 800W nominais (1500W de pico)


Bomba de águas sujas com caudal máximo anunciado de 7500l/h


Custos 

Inversor de 800W  110 € (loja de componentes electrónicos)
Bomba de 400W - 24.5 € (Leroy & Merlin)

E assim, há 5 dias atrás chegou o dia de uma colecta visto que estava Sol e eu tinha os jerricans vazios. A maré vazia era às 16 horas e a essa hora lá estava eu no meu habitual ponto de recolha, o Portinho da Arrábida.
Lá chegado era hora de montar o equipamento...






deitar a bomba para dentro de água que, como habitualmente estava cristalina...


e...apreciar a paisagem...


e pronto, agora era só aguardar que os 10 jerricans de 20 litros ficassem cheios, certo? Pois está claro...mas foi cá uma espera....bom, deixem-me colocar a coisa da seguinte maneira: o meu método tradicional de fazer Wrestling com o jerrican para o afogar permite-me encher os 10 jerricans em 20 minutos sensivelmente (isto incluí ir buscar o jerrican ao carro, descer as escadas com ele, afogá-lo, subir as escadas e colocá-lo no porta-bagagens). Este novo método muito mais sofisticado com inversores e bombas e o descanso de não ter de subir escadas carregado com o jerrican cheio nem de me meter dentro de água permitiu-me significativa poupança de... MENOS uma hora e dez minutos. Pois é..a poupança foi negativa..."apenas" demorei uma hora e trinta minutos a encher os 10 jerricans...escusado será dizer que ao fim de 20 minutos  de funcionamento o inversor desligou-se com o aviso de bateria fraca (o inversor possuí uma protecção que o impede de descarregar por completo a bateria do carro) e o carro esteve a hora e dez minutos seguintes a trabalhar para que conseguisse encher os jerricans.
Foi um período de enorme frustação em que pensei várias vezes jogar-me à água para manualmente encher os restantes jerricans mas não estava minimamente preparado para o fazer visto o vestuário de que dispunha ser inadequado para o efeito e assim me aguentei...vociferando em voz baixa.
Eu estimei a altura total que a água tinah de transpor em sensivelmente 3 metros e sabia claramente que isso iría causar uma perda de caudal mas nunca para os valores que eu estava a presenciar!
Valeu-me o facto de ali existir 3G e poder navegar um pouco na internet para me distrair e, duas Australianas que me abordaram inicialmente para saber onde poderiam encontrar flamingos e ficámos por ali um pouco a conversar sobre tortas de azeitão, pousadas ali na zona, etc. (não, não fiquei com o contacto delas na Austrálias para ir lá passar uns dias!)

Saí dali já praticamente de noite!


E como este forum tem um limite de 23 fotos por post vou ter de acabar aqui este...

----------


## RuiFeliciano

...e continuar aqui...

Regressado a casa, dois dias depois resolvi investir tempo para tentar apurar o motivo pelo qual quando eu vou à casa de banho urinar consigo produzir um caudal superior ao gerado pela bomba!
Várias hipóteses me ocorriam:
- Bomba com defeito
- Inversor com defeito
- bateria insuficiente para alimentar inversor

Assim sendo enchi um recipiente com água e coloquei a bomba lá dentro, ligada aos 25 metros de mangueira e decidi contabilizar o tempo de encher um jerrican em situações diferentes. A primeira situação testada foi exactamente replicar o que se tinha passado na recolha de água com a bomba ligada ao inversor do carro excepto a altura a transpor que, neste caso se situava à volta dos 40 centimetros apenas.


Tempo de encher o jerrican:


De seguida resolvi ligar a bomba directamente a uma tomada em casa, o objectivo foi apurar a perda de rendimento pelo facto de estar a usar o inversor.


De facto, confirma-se que a forma de onda produzida pelo inversor tem uma interferencia no rendimento da bomba, nesta experiencia, de sensivelmente 25 segundos o que, não sendo de desprezar, continua extremamente longe dos supostos 7500l/h de caudal que é suposto a bomba apresentar (se bem que já cá ando há tempo suficiente para saber que entre o anunciado e o real há SEMPRE diferenças.

Esperiência seguinte, voltar a ligar a bomba ao inversor do carro mas desta vez, tentar fazer a ligação o mais directa possivel, para esse efeito desliguei a mangueira de 25 metros e apenas usei a curta mangueira que acoplei à saída da bomba e que me permitia através de um acessório acoplar a mangueira do quintal à bomba e, memso assim, retirei o acessorio de acoplagem de modo a eliminar tudo o que me fosse possivel.


Tempo de encher o jerrican, uma agradável surpresa, mal me deu tempo para ligar e desligar o cronómetro!


Estava nitidamente a ocorrer um estrangulamento do caudal algures na ligação entre a bomba e a saída de água.
Observando melhor o acessório que me permitia ligar a mangueira do quintal à bomba, reparei que este possuía uma valvula daquelas que só permite a passagem da água quando lá tem alguma coisa acoplada.

Posição normal sem nada acoplado, totalmente fechado.


Posição com a mangueira do quintal acoplada


No entanto se puxarmos a válvula ela ainda consegue abrir mais (simplesmente esta situação nunca se verifica pois a água empurra a valvula para dentro e o meu acessório  da mangueira do quintal não permite abertura maior do que a que está na foto anterior.)


Claramente esta válvula representa um estrangulamento e decidi munir-me de equipamento especialmente vocacionado para estas situações e eliminar o mal pela raíz.


Adeus válvula, olá diametro totalmente desimpedido!


Após novo teste, de novo ligado ao inversor do carro e usando os 25 metros de mangueira do quintal, a diferença de tempo derivada da eliminação daquela válvula foi significativa.


Recordo que simplesmente por eliminar a válvula passei dos iniciais 4'28'' para 2'30''...dois minutos a menos por uma simples válvula!

de seguida resolvi eliminar os acessórios por completo (com ou sem válvula visto que acoplamento de acessórios representa SEMPRE um estrangulamento de caudal) e repetir as experiencia simplesmente encaixando as duas mangueiras visto estas terem diametros diferentes.


E o tempo obtido foi.


Nova confirmação de que todo e qualquer acessório tem influencia negativa no caudal!
Estes 2'01'' ainda estão muito longe dos 16'' que consegui aquando da ligação quase directa da bomba ao jerrican, logo o que está a impedir a melhoria do caudal são os 25 metros de mangueira de menor diametro com que a bomba tem de lutar para conseguir escoar a água. O que vou fazer é comprar apenas 10 metros de uma mangueira com o maior diametro que se possa acoplar directamente à bomba sem uso de qualquer acessório.

Estes testes foram todos efectuados com apenas 40 centimetros de elevação de água pelo que resolvi efectuar um ultimo teste elevando um jerrican com o seu bocal situado sensivelmente a 2 metros de altura para poder aferir da quebra de caudal.


e o tempo que obtive foi


Após comprar a nova mangueira e com a elevação a 3 metros, espero conseguir manter o tempo de encher cada jerrican entre os 2'15 e os 2'30'' o que me irá permitir encher os 10 jerricans entre 23 a 25 minutos, tempo que considero adequado. No entanto, na proxima recolha vou levar calções e sandálias...fiando mas nunca confiando  :Wink: 

A titulo de curiosidade, deixo aqui o grafico de caudal que vem apresentado na embalagem da bomba.


Resta-me dizer para quem pretender usar este método para ter especial atenção ao local onde deposita a bomba, se for um fundo arenoso está-se mesmo a ver o que vai acontecer, certo? Igualmente em fundo rochoso, caso do Portinho da Arrábida, é aconselhável ou no momento da recolha ou no momento da TPA efectuar algum tipo de filtragem à água pois esta pode conter algum tipo de algas ou qualquer outra coisa indesejável no nosso aquário. O que eu faço é, no momento da TPA, fazer passar a água do jerrican pelo saco de filtragem que tenho montado na sump.

Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Quando fores denovo ao Portinho, diz qualquer coisa para eu ver a bomba a funcionar, pois também estou com vontade de investir num sistema desses!

Ainda utilizo o velho sistema de balde e corda!lol

Já safou o pessoal uma vez, quando queimou um Inversor!


Abraço


Pedro

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Rui


Indo de encontro ao que já sabia,louvo-o  :yb677:  pelo pormenor e exposição da sua experiência no trato das necessidades de manutenção do seu àqua.
No forum só encontro paralelo com o Ferrer...tambem ele na procura de melhorar o funcionamento e futuro sucesso do àqua... e o faz de uma forma intensa,explicita e jovial,como o Rui  :SbOk: 
Espero continue a dar-nos o prazer de acompanhar tudo o que diga respeito ao seu reef.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## LuisFilipe

> Rui
> 
> 
> Indo de encontro ao que já sabia,louvo-o  pelo pormenor e exposição da sua experiência no trato das necessidades de manutenção do seu àqua.
> No forum só encontro paralelo com o Ferrer...tambem ele na procura de melhorar o funcionamento e futuro sucesso do àqua... e o faz de uma forma intensa,explicita e jovial,como o Rui 
> Espero continue a dar-nos o prazer de acompanhar tudo o que diga respeito ao seu reef.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Faço minhas as palavras do Jorge.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Pedro, já há algum tempo que não vou buscar água ao Portinho mais concretamente desde que lá fui uma vez e encontrei a água neste estado:



Já há alguns dias que estava a chover e neste dia houve uma pequena brecha que aproveitei para tentar ir recolher água. É sempre chato fazer 60kms e voltar com os jerricans vazios pelo que resolvi mudar o meu local de recolha de água para Sesimbra. Devo ir fazer nova recolha no próximo Sábado de manhã.


Jorge, o agradecimento é também meu por leres e, sobretudo, comentares  :Smile:  A referência ao Pedro Ferrer é para mim elogiosa pois bem sei de tentar ir mantendo actualizado este meu tópico o trabalho que dá irmos documentando as experiencias e evolução do nosso trabalho com o propósito de tentarmos partilhar aquilo que vamos aprendendo com quem nos segue e obtermos também conselhos dos mais experientes. 


Luis, a ti também o meu obrigado!  :Smile: 


Ora bem vamos lá efectuar um pouco mais desta pequena epopeia  :Smile: 

No dia seguinte a ter ido ao Portinho da Arrábida e o ter encontrado no esatdo acima mencionado,decidi tentar um local diferente, o porto de abrigo de Sesimbra. Foi ali que conheci um bom companheiro destas andanças, o Carlos Dias, que já ali faz recolhas de água há vários anos e, até agora, sem qualquer problema pelo que fui tentar o local pois o portinho da Arrábida concerteza que estaria semelhante ao dia anterior.
Tinha duas expectactivas ao aproximar-me do local, saber as condições da água e, sendo favoráveis, verificar a performance da bomba de recolha de água após as alterações efectuadas nomeadamente a compra de uma mangueira de 10 metros de 19mm de diametro prescindindo de qualquer acessório para ter o caudal máximo.

Chegado ao local, primeira boa surpresa, a água encontrava-se com bom aspecto, posto isto era hora de deitar a bomba à água:



No entanto neste local o carro fica mais elevado em relação à linha de água do que no portinho pelo que a maior elevação a vencer pela bomba colocava-me novas reticências em relação à sua performance mas, nada como experimentar. Estimei grosseiramente a elevação em torno dos 4 metros de altura:



E, imediatamente comecei a ver a diferença substancial que a nova mangueira trouxe. No final do primeiro jerrican cheio o tempo que tinha passado era de:



Para quem não quiser olhar a mensagem atrás onde discuti os tempos com a mangueira anterior, eu relembro aqui:

- Tempo de enchimento de um jerrican de 20 litros a uma altura de 3 metros com mangueira de 25 metros com 15mm de diametro e usando acessórios de acoplação com válvula,  mais de 7 minutos!

- Tempo de enchimento de um jerrican de 20 litros a uma altura de 4 metros com mangueira de 10 metros com 19mm de diametro, 1 minuto e quarenta!


Escusado será dizer que fiquei extremamente contente com a alteração que me permitiu em menos de vinte minutos:

- deitar a bomba á água;
- encher 10 jerricans de 20 litros
- recolher e arrumar material
- voltar para casa para fazer a TPA  :Smile: 

Jerricans cheios e material recolhido.


Assim sendo posso finalmente recomendar este método para quem tenha necessidades moderadas em termos quantitativos de água pois o equipamento é relativamente barato, eficaz e poupa-nos as costas!

Faço a recolha de água aqui:


Continua...

----------


## RuiFeliciano

...

Em relação ao aquário nas semanas seguintes aconteceram coisas boas e coisas menos boas. Começando pelas boas, entraram uma série de corais maioritariamente SPS e, na sua maioria, pequenos frags pelo que ainda têm muito tempo pela frente para poderem impor a sua presença no aquário mas..tempo eu tenho de sobra para os ver crescer, assim eles gostem da nova casa, o aquário estava nesta altura com 3 meses de vida.
Quem parece ter simpatizado com uma das novas entradas foi um dos eremitas que apanhei a querer esconder-se debaixo da pedra onde a acropora vem implantada:


E estava mesmo determinado a tentar esconder-se debaixo da pedra tal avestruz enterrando a cabeça na areia que continuou a levantar a pedra:


Isto não teve seguimento pois logo após tirar esta ultima foto como ele não dava indícios de querer parar com a "gracinha" resolvi pousar a maquina fotografica, agarrar numa pinça longa que tenho e dar uma "paulada" no eremita e jogá-lo para o substracto que ainda ficava a uns 20 cms de altura que era para onde iría voar a acropora se eu não tivesse parado o eremita. Têm força este gajos hein?...

E por falar em acroporas, esta veio com um brinde, um pequeno caranguejo:
(Foto foi retirada da internet)


Bom, agora vamos às notícias menos boas.
Um dos corais LPS que mais me atrai são as Euphyllias e tinha adquirido uma parancora há sensivelmente 3 semanas. Na altura da aquisição um dos pólipos já apresentava os sintomas que abaixo descrevo mas que, devido à minha inexperiencia, não soube imediatamente identificar. Fica aqui o registo para que outros estejam mais atentos no momento da aquisição destes corais que são, segundo tenho pesquisado, extremamente sensíveis a maus manuseamentos e cuja mais pequena ferida nos seus tecidos frageis regra geral compromete a sua sobrevivência.

Basicamente se um dos pólipos apresenta aspecto diferente dos restantes, é de desconfiar. No meu caso, os pólipos têm morrido um após o outro todos com o mesmo sintoma: pouca extensibilidade dos tentáculos de um dos pólipos e cor diferente. Seguem fotografias do evoluir da situação:









No meu caso perdi, em 3 semanas e contando com o que já vinha em estado terminal aquando da aquisição, 3 cabeças sendo que uma quarta já tinha começado a manifestar os mesmo sintomas. Nada me levou a crer que serem sintomas de inadaptação ao aquário pois os pólipos morrem um após o outro. Enquanto um deles está "infectado" os restantes apresentam boas cores e extensão. Após a morte de um deles, os sintomas passam para outro. Tudo me leva a crer ser um qualquer tipo de infecção e decidi partir a cabeça que manifestava os sintomas que levaram à perda das anteriores para tentar maximizar as hipoteses de sobrevivência da restante colónia.
É sempre desagradável ver um coral de que gostamos definhar deste modo!

E assim, num Domingo de manhã, foi dia de cirurgia à Euphyllia. Depois de já ter perdido completamente 3 cabeças, uma quarta estava já a manifestar os sintomas que levaram à perda das anteriores.



O objectivo era separar esta cabeça bem como a outra recentemente perdida que estava envolta numa substancia branca da restante colónia que, para já, se mantém aparentemente saudável.
Para isso fui buscar a Dremel e coloquei-lhe um disco de corte.



Enchi um recipiente com água do aquário de modo a que a Euphyllia pudesse ficar dentro de água o maior tempo possivel e apenas a retiraria aquando dos cortes o menor tempo possivel.
Assim que retirei a Euphyllia de dentro de água para a colocar nesse recipiente, o cheiro era absolutamente nauseabundo! A cabeça que tinha acabado de perder e que se encontrava coberta pela substancia branca cheirava imenso a matéria em decomposição, isso pode ajudar a explicar o motivo de ter recentemente um aumento significativo de cianobactérias num momento em que estas se encontavam previamente em recessão e sem ter eu efectuado nenhumas alterações em relação à rotina de manutenção.

Euphyllia depois de cortadas as duas cabeças em questão.



Cabeça recentemente perdida e com cheiro nauseabundo




Cabeça que já apresenta os sintomas das anteriores que perdi e que aqui se pode ver que o tecido já apresenta recessões ao nivel da base dos tentáculos




Tanto esta cabeça como a restante colónia foram "escovadas" levemente com um pincel macio com o propósito de tentar soltar qualquer parasita que nelas estivesse agarrado bem como foram levemente sacudidas dentro do recipiente com água do aquário.
Adicionalmente, esta cabeça que já manifesta os sintomas foi também mergulhada em água de garrafão levemente aquecida à temperatura da água do aquário durante 30 segundos. A teoria é que a existir algum parasita, que a diferença osmótica entre a água salgada e a água doce faça "explodir" as células do mesmo contando com o facto de a Euphyllia ter um maior capacidade regeneratória. Idealmente, pelo que pesquisei, seria mais aconselhável utilizar uma solução com iodo ou lugol mas como não dispunha disso em casa e também li relatos de algum sucesso utilizando apens água doce decidi arriscar nesta cabeça.
O recipiente onde a Euphyllia esteve mergulhada e que eu usei para suavemente abaná-la para tentar soltar eventuais parasitas ficou com inumeros "bichos" absolutamente minusculos (1mm e menores) que se moviam rapidamente. A minha camera não consegue apanhar esse pormenor e não sei se terão alguma relevancia para este caso mas nunca tinha visto aquelas criaturas tão minusculas e que se deslocavam rapidamente no fundo do recipiente.

Depois disto foi preparar um pouco de epoxy e fixar a cabeça numa pequena pedra.



Tanto esta cabeça como a restante colónia foram colocadas em pontas opostas do aquário em locais com luz média e com corrente fraca. 

Entretanto, à data que escrevo estas linhas, esta operação tinha sido efectuada há 5 semanas atrás. Em termos de resultados tenho a dizer que a cabeça que já apresentava os sintomas de infecção aguentou-se uma sduas semanas sensivelmente e depois pereceu. No que toca à restante colónia está extremamente saudável, com uma excelente distensão de tentáculos, novos tentáculos a crescer e o que me parece serem sinais de recuperação de duas antigas cabeças que já estavam mortas e que não foram cortadas.
A análise que faço é que o corte da cabeça afectada me permitiu salvar a restante colónia obervando o antes e o após essa operação ter sido efectuada.

Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas Rui 

Pelos vistos a coisa vai, mais uns meses e vamos ter um aqua de referência, principalmente pela rapidez com que o teu sistema tem atingido a maturidade, contra todas as regras até agora seguidas, ciclos de X meses, só colocar isto ao fim de N meses e nunca fazer aquilo antes de Y anos :yb624: , possivelmente o facto de usares água natural premitiu ultrapassar o X,N e Y muitissimo antes.

Continua a fazer as tuas descrições e a dar notícias, pois da maneira como o fazes não acredito que deixe dúvidas seja a quem for, e confirma acima de tudo os benefícios da água do mar, e a de Sesimbra principalmente que muita gente afirmava a pés juntos constituir um perigo de morte para os nossos sistemas :yb624: 

Um grande abraço e já sabes que podes contar sempre com a minha ajuda :SbOk:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Carlos,

Mais uns meses para isto se tornar um aquário "à séria" não vai ser concerteza porque os Euros não abundam para comprar os corais que gostaria para "plantar" por aqui...se daqui a uns dois anos isto já me enchesse a vista a mim já era bom!

Entretanto e, penso que como toda a gente, isto por vezes dá um passo à frente e dois para trás! Ainda ontem quando me deitei tinha no aquário uma pedra rodeada de zoantus com este aspecto:



E hoje quando acordei tinha-a neste belo estado:



Aliás, ficou neste estado duas horas depois de eu a virar porque ela estava com a face coberta de zoantus completamente virada do avesso e em contacto com a areia. Em resultado disso estimo que uns 70-80% dos zoantus morreram e se soltaram da pedra ficando à deriva no substracto do aquário.
Apesar de não ter visto isto acontecer, não me restam quaisquer duvidas do responsável...o @£§@£€§@£§ do eremita!! Hoje só não foi sanita abaixo porque me lembrei dos 10 euros que me custou e não ía trazer os zoantus de volta mas se vejo mais algum coral virado...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

A mim são os Super turbos k me antam sempre a tombar e a partir as coisas!

LOL!

Tm me apetece fazer o mesmo.....

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Entretanto e para colocar finalmente este tópico em dia, foi instalada uma osmose cujo processo de instalação falarei num post posterior e entraram mais alguns corais e vivos entretanto, nenhum deles há data deste post está no aquário há menos de 2 semanas. O aquário faz hoje precisamente 4 meses.
Aproveitei nestes ultimos dias o facto de me terem emprestado uma maquina fotografica "a sério" e passei algumas horas a dar ao gatilho de onde algumas imagens se aproveitaram e que ilustram o estado das coisas por aqui.
Ter uma maquina decente com uma velocidade de focagem extra rápida faz toda a diferença em termos de fotografia a peixes, tema que nunca consegui explorar com a minha compacta velhinha pois a velocidade de focagem é..hmm...como poderei dizer isto delicadamente?...uma trampa!
A máquina que me emprestaram é uma Nikon D300 e as lentes que utilizei foram uma prime AF Micro-NIKKOR 60mm f/2.8D e uma zoom  18-200mm f/3.5 ambas da Nikon.

amphiprion ocellaris


Zebrassoma Flavescens







Synchiropus stellatus                




Nemateleotris magnifica             




Tridacna maxima



Acropora sp "green" e o seu caranguejo de estimação



Acroporas sp "brown" e uma outra cujo nome não sei



Seriatopora hystrix castanha



Seriatopora hystrix castanha, pormenor



continua...

----------


## RuiFeliciano

...e mais umas fotos e com isto o topico fica actual e os updates vão ser mais esporádicos apenas o fazendo quando se justificar.



























Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Edimar Oliveira

Rui, é inegável sua dedicação. Seu aquário está ficando muito bom. 

Há apenas três comentários que gostaria de fazer sobre a montagem. 

Não entendi o porquê da camada tão fina de aragonita. Qual o objetivo dela? Por tudo o que tenho lido, preconiza-se um mínimo de 12 cm para que o sistema de nitrificação/denitrificação funcione adequadamente. Com 3 a 4 cm, me parece que isso não vai ocorrer. O que você me diz a respeito? Em que se baseou para montar dessa forma? Unicamente se apoiando nas trocas com água natural?

Outra coisa seria a forma que vc está montando (ou montou, pois seu aqua já está funcionando há bem tempo). Normalmente monta-se toda a estrutura e depois coloca-se os bichos. Você fez o contrário: colocou alguns bichos e depois passou para o restante da estrutura. É uma forma de fazer diferente, mas com boa intenção, ou seja, mostrar outras formas de montar, ou simplesmente foi por ansiedade mesmo?

É óbvio que não vai daqui uma crítica, no sentido de dizer que vc está errado, pois o resultado tem se apresentado bom, mas são apenas questionamentos, buscando entender as alternativas e opções de cada um.

Um terceiro questionamento é com relação ao problema apresentado por sua Euphillia. Não descobriu nada a respeito? Se for bacteriano (e geralmente infecções bacterianas são oportunistas, normalmente provocadas por uma queda de imunidade ou doença sobreposta), o fato da cabeça ter ficado no aqua, mesmo depois do tratamento, pode ter deixado contaminação. Não houve nenhuma fato novo no coral ou em algum outro?

Abraços,

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas  Rui

A lente utilizada é excelente, mas com um tripé consegues obter muito melhores resultados  :Smile:  . Experimenta tambem uma maior abertura.

Quanto ao conteudo das fotografias, o stellatus não deveria ter entrado já por 2 motivos..Eu não o colocaria num aquario com menos de 6 meses - 1 ano.
1º - O aquario é muito recente e tem ainda muito pouca microfauna, o que pode levar o mesmo a morrer á fome senão o conseguires pôr a comer comida morta (que é dificil)
2º - o Facto de o teres colocado tão cedo vai limitar-te em muito o desenvolvimento dessa mesma macrifauna, que é muito importante no consumo de detritos,etc.

No teu lugar, apostaria agora muito mais na compra de corais e deixava os peixes de parte.


Cps
Gil

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Que tal se estão a dar os SPS com a água natural? Parecem-me bem, notas sinais de crescimento?

Parabéns o aquário está com excelente aspecto.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Caro Rui Feliciano não posso passar sem lhe deixar os meus parabens por tão belo aquáqrio.
Dispensei algumas horas a ler todo este tópico, que maravilha de explanação, Tirei muitas dúvidas em relação aos reef., sinto-me incentivado para passar á água salgada.
Dos 5 aquários de água doce vou ficar com dois e vou planear fazer um de água salgada
Obrigado
afonso

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Rui,

Antes de mais deixa-me felicitar-te pela tua capacidade narrativa. A forma divertida como descreves as tuas peripécias desde a execução do móvel, passando pelas tubagens, o levantamento da areia, a compra da calha, a colecta da água, etc. até à entrada da bicharada, levou-me a fazer uma leitura maratona e deixou-me com pena de ter chegado ao fim do tópico. E eu que costumo ter alguma dificuldade em ler um post mais alongado! 


O teu aquário tem algumas particularidades, e passo a citar apenas algumas dignas de realce:

Acabaste por não passar pela fase desagradável das algas e tudo parece estar a correr pelo melhor. Fala-se na presença de cianos mas pelas fotos não me parece teres nada disso;

O aquário ainda não tem 4 meses e já está a ser povoado com vários SPS, que como todos sabemos são corais com elevado nível de exigência;

O mesmo se pode dizer da tridacna;

Para o tempo que o aquário tem, tens tido número mínimo de baixas de peixes e corais; 

O Pedro Conceição está atento e chamou à atenção para uma situção curiosa! Sem quereres captaste o momento da reprodução sexuada de uma das acroporas (são bem visiveis na foto seguinte os ovos a sairem dos pólipos), o que não é muito frequente ver-se em aquários! Falo por mim, que ando há quase duas décadas a olhar para aquários de recife e nunca consegui presenciar uma reprodução sexuada!





E finalmente os teus "peixes anjo" a nadarem em seco





Este tópico é de grande utilidade para quem se queira iniciar (e não só) na aquariofilia de recife. Vou continuar a segui-lo com todo o interesse.

Boa sorte para o teu belo projecto!

----------


## Edimar Oliveira

Rui, esqueci de comentar ... Provavelmente o "maledeto" que atacou sua colônia de Zoanthus não é o ermitão, mas quase certo ser o caranguejo que você descobriu por aí. 

Sabe como o pegas? Coloca um copo de vidro inclinado próximo ao local onde você o costuma ver, com um pouco de comida dentro. Ele vai pegar a comida, cai dentro do copo e não consegue sair mais. :SbOk3: 

Abraços,

----------


## André Nunes

ola, gostava de saber quanto custou o seu zebrassoma s.f.f. (se quiser responda por MP)

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

boas Rui Felician :SbOk: 

Mais um aquario com excelentes condiçoes, gosto muito do teu layout muito giro e natural :Palmas: , continua com o bom trabalho.


Abraços da Bemuda :SbBienvenu1: 
RicardoJRS

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Edimar, o substracto no fundo do aquário tem unicamente dois propósitos:
a) estético
b) promover o crescimento de microfauna que possa servir de alimento ao stelattus

Depois da leitura que fiz antes da montagem do aquáruio decidi não efectuar qualquer DSB dentro do aquário devido aos riscos que isso representa. A exportação de nitratos neste aquário faz-se essencialmente através das mudanças de água (15% semanais) com uma pequena ajuda da tridacna e da minha tentativa de manter chaetomorpha na sump (o qeu está dificil pois eu tenho nitratos baixissimos e a chaetomorpha pareec que não está gostanto...)

Quanto às várias fases da montagem, se entendi a pergunta, eu epnso que o faseamento foi sustentado ou seja, eu não coloquei peixes dentro do aquário sem ter água lá dentro, não coloquei a água sem ter o aquário, etc. A montagem de um aquário não tem de seguir uma linha padrão em que apenas no final se liga o botão e se coloca tudo a funcionar...a partir do momento em que estão reunidas todas as condições para se passar à fase seguinte, eu optei por fazê-lo. Por exemplo, para colocar a água de um aquário a ciclar eu não necessito de escumador para nada, nem de ozonizador nem de nada mais para além do aquário e uma bomba de circulação..a partir do momento em que tenho isso, eu arranco a ciclagem, não fico à espera de ter tudo montado porque isso representa uma perda de tempo.

Em relação à Euphyllia, ela encontra-se em excelente estado por enquanto e não detectei nenhuma outra occorrência noutro coral.


Gil Miguel, de facto o bom senso recomendaria que deixasse o stelattus quietinho na loja e que, a comprá-lo, o fizesse sem competição directa pelo mesmo tipo de comida que é escassa num aquário tão recente, duas recomendações que não segui.
Já passaram 2.5 semanas e o stelattus aparentemente está igual ao primeiro dia em que aqui entrou, já fiz duas tentativas para manter chaetomorpha no aquário de forma a potenciar a reprodução de micro-fauna mas as vacas (hepatus e zebrassoma) que aqui tenho comem a pastagem toda (chaetomorpha) numa questão de poucos dias  :Frown: 
Entretanto o Macropharyngodon bipartitus já come comida congelada o que me descansou bastante.
Em relação a novas entradas o que sugeres é o que está planeado. Embora novas entradas de peixes não estejam eliminadas em definitivo, a prioridade neste momento é para corais embora com muiittaa calma visto os preços dos corais por cá serem de acordo com o nivel de salinidade a que se destinam, bem salgados!

Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Ricardo Rodrigues, em relação ao crescimento dos SPS o que tenho observado dá para todos os gostos, a saber:

- Acroporas, sem dúvida nenhumas as que mais têm crescido, possuo 3 e a que entrou aqui maior há 5 semanas tinha sensivelmente 4cms de diametro e agora está com perto de 6cms.

- Hystrix, outro dos corais que tem gostado de estar por aqui. Possuo duas, uma com 5 semanas castanha e outra rosa com 3 semanas. Qualquer uma delas a parir de uma semana de estar por cá começou a evidenciar novos "rebentos". O "rebento" mais antigo da hystrix que está cá há 5 semanas tem sensivelmente 1cms de comprimento. No espaço de 5 semanas apareceram-lhe 12 novos rebentos que têm crescido a um ritmo que considero bom mas, eu sou muito novo nisto para dizer o que é de facto bom  :Smile: .
A Hystrix mais recente com 3 semanas também apresenta novas ramificações bem como crescimento das que já trazia.

- Acroporas, possuo duas, uma castanha com 5 semanas e outra verde com 6. A verde revela total ausência de crescimento. desde qeu cá chegou tem revelado boas características com seja a perda da cor verde-amarelada que trazia e está agora com um verde bem bonito. também os pólipos que mal se deixaram ver até há 3 semanas atrás apresentam-se agora bem extendidos. Crescimento é nulo.
A acropora castanha adaptou-se muito mais facilmente e 2 dias depois de ter entrado tinha total extebnsão de pólipos mas até há 1 semana atrás revelou também crescimento nulo. Nesta ultima semana começou a crescer a um ritmo que eu definiria como lento mas, de novo, não tenho prática e até pode ser um ritmo normal.

O sistema ainda está imaturo. Aos poucos tenho vindo a introduzir os cuidados normais num aquário de recife mas ainda me falta uma das coisas mais importantes, atingir o equilibro quimico da água. A ultima análise ao calcio que fiz há 2 dias revelou 320, um valor claramente baixo e que me tem acompanhado desde a montagem do aquário, claramente o fornecimento de calcio exclusivamente através de kalkwasser não chega. Não faço ideia de como anda o magnésio pois ainda não tenho teste e, por ultimo, também o kh anda um pouco baixo, 6 (embora o pH se mantenha muitissimo estável).
Tudo isto são factores que influenciam muito o crescimento dos SPS, penso qeu assim que corrigir o calcio, KH e, porventura, o magnésio, que irei ter crescimentos maiores onde eles já se revelam e irei começar a ter onde até agora têm estado ausentes ou com manifestações timidas. Essa correcção irá começar, em princípio, esta próxima semana com a encomenda dos quimicos para fazer as soluções através dos quais penso começar o método de balling para manter a quimica da água em valores ideais.

PS -  E a nossa voltinha, hmm?  :Wink: 


Afonso321, obrigado pelas palavras e votos de bom sucesso para a tua montagem!


Machado de Sousa, as cianos andaram por aqui bem chatas, especialmente no substracto, por uns bons tempos, mais concretamente entre o principío do 2º mês e o final do 3º, altura em que comecei a usar água de osmose (esta montagem usou inicialmente água da torneira durante dois meses, depois no 3º passei para água de garrafão e por fim para água de osmose).
No seu pior momento era este o seu aspecto:


Durante este combate às cianos fui fazendo várias coisas, a saber:
- apagões, fiz 3 apagões, cada um com a duração de 3 dias. Isto aconteceu quando ainda não tinha qualquer SPS ou LPS no aquário e consistiu em deixar as luzes apagadas por 3 dias e no quarto dia fazer uma TPA de 40%. Intervalo de duas semanas entre cada apagão.
- remexer o substracto, no minimo uma vez por dia remexia completamente o substracto.
- Progressivamente melhorar a qualidade da água de reposição.
É dificil saber se este pequeno surto de cianos surgiu por factores perfeitamente normais a uma montagem  tão recente ou se foi potenciado pela utilização de água da torneira. 
De momento as ciano ainda cá estão mas de uma forma extremamente dissipada.

Quanto aos ovos na Hystrix, se o Pedro não tivesse chamado a atenção para o que isso representava, ainda hoje não o sabia! Mas oq eu é facto é que essa Hystrix está assim todos os dias, não sempre nos mesos pólipos mas há sempre alguns com ovos.

Quanto aos "peixes-anjo" que mencionas são, de facto, fabulosos e fizeram uma optima aclimatização ao aquário mas com a ressalva de serem bastante caros e de a sua dieta ser peculiar visto rejeitarem qualquer tipo de flocos, artemia, ovas de lagosta, etc. dizem que preferem gomas, chocolates e pastilhas!  :Smile: 


André, o Zebrassoma custou 55 Euros.


Ricardo Sousa, obrigado pelas palavras!


Abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Edimar Oliveira

É interessante ver as diversas montagens para que desenvolvamos uma boa consciência crítica do que pode ou não ser feito e o que dá ou não certo. Da forma que você fez no início, é mais ou menos como se alguém se propusesse a fazer uma casa. Ergue-se as paredes, e coloca-se as portas. Em outra etapa, coloca-se os pisos e instala-se os lustres, numa outra, pinta-se as paredes ... É lógico que nesta casa já se consegue morar, desde o início, mas não com o conforto e a tranquilidade de se morar numa casa com toda a estrutura já montada e funcionando.

Nada a criticar quanto a forma de que você fez, pois é uma maneira que você achou viável. Só não concordo quando se fala em "não perder tempo" num hobby em que o tempo da montagem não deveria fazer diferença quando se espera manter um aquário viável por anos.

Em relação ao substrato, não confio em manter bem um aquário somente com trocas de 15%, sem DSB e sem um skimmer bem potente. Mas acredito que sua montagem será muito útil ao hobby. Talvez para desmistificar alguns conceitos que eu, por exemplo, tenho.

Sucesso!! :Olá: 

Abraços,

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Edimar,

aqui na Europa o conceito de DSB dentro do aquário não tem muitos adeptos. Quem opta por usar DSB fá-lo geralmente na sump e, de preferência utlizando algum método em que se torne facil mudar a areia esporadicamente ou seja, uma RDSB.
Os métodos preferidos por aqui para exportar nitratos e fosfatos é recorrendo quer a resinas e/ou utilizando macro algas (caulerpa e chaetomorpha) e mangues.

É engraçada a tua analogia da montagem do aquário com a construção de uma casa  :Smile:  E, usando essa mesma analogia, eu também gostava de morar numa casa com piscina, ar condicionado em todas as divisões, ter uma hidromassagem e jacuzzi, uma quadra de ténis, 5000m2 de terreno  com um ribeiro para poder andar de cavalo, etc...mas não tenho e não é por isso que não gosto da casa que tenho e não a considero confortável. O mesmo se passa em relação a aquários...determinadas montagens utilizam uma sofisticação tão grande na sua concepção que acabam ultrapassando as condições que a natureza oferece nos locais de origem das espécies que colocamos no aquário e por isso temos crescimentos e colorações que não são naturais pois o ambiente que tentamos recriar em nossos aquários muitas vezes é tudo menos natural ao tentarmos misturar em alguns litros de água espécies provenientes de proveniências geográficas totalmente diferentes (caraíbas, índico, pacifico).

O pouco tempo que ando aqui na aquariofilia de recife deu-me para já uma unica certeza pesquisando centenas de topicos de montagens de aquários: não há uma receita infalível para atingir o sucesso e tudo depende da sorte, bom senso (e que coisa tão subjectiva que é o bom senso...) e dedicação.

Abraço,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Da forma que você fez no início, é mais ou menos como se alguém se propusesse a fazer uma casa. Ergue-se as paredes, e coloca-se as portas. Em outra etapa, coloca-se os pisos e instala-se os lustres, numa outra, pinta-se as paredes ... 
> 
> Sucesso!!
> 
> Abraços,



 :Olá:  Edimar

Você esqueceu o fundamental...sem o qual nada resiste  :yb663: ...as fundações.
Fica bem  :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> O mesmo se passa em relação a aquários...determinadas montagens utilizam uma sofisticação tão grande na sua concepção que acabam ultrapassando as condições que a natureza oferece nos locais de origem das espécies que colocamos no aquário e por isso temos crescimentos e colorações que não são naturais pois o ambiente que tentamos recriar em nossos aquários muitas vezes é tudo menos natural ao tentarmos misturar em alguns litros de água espécies provenientes de proveniências geográficas totalmente diferentes (caraíbas, índico, pacifico).
> 
> O pouco tempo que ando aqui na aquariofilia de recife deu-me para já uma unica certeza pesquisando centenas de topicos de montagens de aquários: não há uma receita infalível para atingir o sucesso e tudo depende da sorte, bom senso (e que coisa tão subjectiva que é o bom senso...) e dedicação.
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> Rui Feliciano



 :Olá:  Rui

Subscrevo e assino em baixo  :tutasla: 
Dá uma olhada em AquaNeves.
Àqua;bombas de circulação;escumador;luminária e bom senso,alguma experiência também.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Edimar Oliveira

Jorge, você colocou muito bem: fundações!

Rui, acompanho com atenção seu tópico exatamente pelos motivos elencados, do meu ponto de vista: uma forma diferente de montagem. A evolução, boa ou ruim vai depender de uma série de fatores, mas acima de tudo: dedicação e paciência. Acho que isso você tem de sobra, pelo capricho dos detalhes.

Faltou você comentar sobre a minha sugestão quanto ao provável agressor da colônia de zoanthus. O que acha? Pode ser o caranguejo ou você aposta mais no ermitão?

Abraços,

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Edimar,

restam-me poucas dúvidas que terá sido o eremita o destruidor da colónia de zoanthus. Este caranguejo que está no aquário e cuja foto coloquei alguns posts mais atrás é   simbiótico da acropora e a sua envergadura não ultrapassará em muito os 10-12mm e NUNCA o vi fora da acropora. Em contraste o eremita é muitissimo maior (40-60mm) e deambula por todo o aquário e por vezes quando encontra algo solto tem a mania de tentar virar eventualmente para ver se descobre comida por baixo, conforme também já ilustrei em fotos anteriores.

Abraço,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

Os ermitas normais não consomem zoanthus... tem atenção á presença de alguma espécie de nudibranquios semelhantes aos encontrados nas montiporas.

Procura tambem por uns caracois redondos que terminam em forma cónica, do género destes:


Quanto á utilização de DSB´s no próprio aquario... olha que em Portugal são bastantes comuns.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Gil,

Conforme referi acima, os zoantus não foram consumidos, antes a pedra onde estes se encontravam foi virada ao contrario dando origem a que eles ficassem várias horas enterrados na areia.

Quando te referes a ser comum por cá DSBs dentro de aquários, estás a referir-te a montagens recentes ou a aquários já com alguns anos de montagem? Posso de facto ter ficado com a impressão errada quanto à tendência através do que li mas tudo me apontou para ser uma técnica a cair em desuso (DSBs DENTRO de aquários e não RDSBs).

Abraço,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu tb conheço alguns aquas com DSB!

Isso de remexer o substracto tb não é muito bom, provova picos de amônia!

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ola Rui
Tenho estado a espera de noticias tuas para irmos recolher agua.Sem duvida que o teu aquario esta muito bom,e temos que combinar para ver isso ao vivo.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,


Pedro Chouriço, eu já fiz tanta coisa que os sagrados mandamentos dos aquarofilos certinhos diziam para não fazer que remexer o areão é apenas mais uma delas  :Smile: 
Ainda há 2 ou 3 meses atrás o dono do TOTM da reefkeeping mencionou o facto de gostar de ver o substracto branquinho e que remexia o areão 1 vez por mês e o dele é bem mais alto que o meu.
Quanta amónia/nitratos é que achas que 1-3 cms de altura de substracto hiper compacto como o meu acumula em 3-4 semanas? Se calhar um problema maior está em quem nunca mexeu nele durante anos e depois ao mexer...bum!
Porque é que se incentiva "soprar" as rochas para libertar toda a porcaria que nelas se vai acumulando e em relação ao substracto não se pode mexer e é deixar acumular trampa lá e pronto? Mas depois também se aconselha a ter muitos burriés que é bom para revirar o areão...
Mas, como em tudo neste hobby a minha postura é de constante aprendizagem pelo que vou estando atento a possiveis efeitos nefastos que qualquer um dos meus comportamentos possa ter  :Smile: 


António Mota, eu vou a Sesimbra neste proximo sábado, conto estar lá às 11. Quanto a vires cá a casa é quando te der jeito. Geralmente também estou por cá de modo a que ou quando passares aqui perto ou quando te quiseres aqui deslocar basta dares-me uma apitadela para confirmares que cá estou e é com todo o gosto que te recebo!


Entretanto há duas noviaddes, uma boa e outra má. A má é que há 2 dias atrás o stellatus, ao fim de 3.5 semanas cá no aquário, decidiu empreender a longa viagem em direcção à luz...infelizmente a luz em questão eram as HQI e o parvalhão fez mal as contas e foi parar no chão da sala onde, para piorar as coisas que já de si não jogavam muito a seu favor, foi literalmente cilindrado por um sapato número 42 com 83Kgs de pressão pois quando entrei na sala não o vi no chão e pisei-o, altura em que olhei para baixo para ver que raio de substancia pegajosa os meus filhos teriam deixado no chão e lá encontrei o bicho!
Muitas vezes pensei que ele poderia não durar muito tempo no aquário mas isso sempre se deveu à dificuldade em arranjar comida que tinha antecipado que ele fosse ter. Era um peixe molengão, que planava sempre, tal hovercraft, pelas superfícies e nunca o vi nadar ou fazer um movimento mais rápido pelo que, de todos os peixes que tenho no aquário, este seria o ultimo que imaginasse saltar de lá para fora! E é assim que o ingrato me agradeceu a todos os esforços que fiz para lhe proporcionar comida fresquinha!

A novidade boa é que a minha mulher é da opinião que não há como um novo amor para esquecer um amor antigo e ao ver-me chateado com a morte do stellatus pela primeira vez decidiu fazer-me uma surpresa e ofereceu-me um habitante novo para o aquário (previamente a minha mulher resmungava sempre que eu dizia que ía a esta ou aquela loja por saber de antemão que isso representava dinheiro a voar carteira fora)! 
O peixe é lindissimo e confesso que não o conhecia. Segundo a minha mulher o dono da loja disse que se chamava "discos mas com um u". Ainda não tive ocasião de tentar encontrar informação sobre ele mas segundo o que o dono da loja disse à minha mulher ele deverá comer tudo o que já alimento aos restantes.
A aclimatização foi a normal e nas primeiras horas andou um bocado tímido sempre escondido atrás das rochas mas hoje já o vi a passear pelo aquário embora ainda continue um pouco ofegante como se tivesse alguma dificuldade em respirar, espero que isto passe com o tempo. O relacionamento com os outros vivos do aquário está completamente pacifíca.
A "carinha" do novo habitante:


E aqui já hoje a passear pelo aquário:


E por hoje é só, abraços,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

'Kaganda' montagem!!!

Hen hen! como alguém me dizia hoje: dia 1 de Abril!!

Foi gira, de grande inspiração!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

:tutasla:  :tutasla:  :tutasla:  :tutasla:

----------


## Rui Loureiro

boas tardes, o teu novo peixe parece um discus, mas os discus não são de água doce?

----------


## Carlos Dias

Ganda intruja :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Não fosses tu um profissional dos efeitos especiais. :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Loooool

----------


## Luis Santos

Bem metida :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :SbOk2:

----------


## Edimar Oliveira

Rapaz, esta você me pegou também ... Num primeiro momento achei que já não estava mais entendendo de aquarismo marinho ... Um Discus em água salgada!!

Muito boa a pegadinha ... :yb677: 

Abraços,

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

LOOOL essa esta boa...

mas atenção que eu tivesse visto num Fórum Português , houve uma pessoa inexperiente em aquários de agua salgada, que colocou 4 Discos no seu aquário de recife, óbvio...passadas umas horas os peixes tinha morrido :Admirado: 

coisas que acontecem lol

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

tsk,tsk...ao que uma pessoa se sujeita ao andar neste forum...até de intruja é chamado!O meu agradecimento a quem entrou na brincadeira do Discus!  :Big Grin: 

Aqui por estes lados as coisas têm estado bem calminhas, não tem havido novas entradas de vivos e, planeadas, apenas irão acontecer daqui a algum tempo visto que agora é altura de estabilizar a água, recuperar o rombo financeiro, e o investimento que houver vai ser de suporte à estrutura e não de vivos mas...nunca se sabe se, um destes dias, ao virar de uma esquina não encontro o coral da minha vida!  :Smile: 

Em relação aos vivos existentes, nomeadamente corais, os que já apresentavam crescimentos mantêm-no, os que não apresentavam continuam a não apresentar! Isto porque dos 3 parâmetros com necessidae de intervenção, apenas consegui até agora corrigir um deles. O KH que estava a 6 passou para 8 durante estas ultimas duas semanas à custa de Bicarbonato de Sódio comprado na supermercado (um saquinho de 250g por 65 centimos) e aí perto desse valor pretendo mantê-lo.
Já o calcio que estava a 320, nesse valor continua, o objectivo é subi-lo para perto dos 450. 
Entretanto a causa segundo a qual eu tenho 99% de certeza pela qual não consigo subir o calcio, foi confirmada. Há duas semanas atrás finalmente comprei o teste de magnésio cuja análise confirmou aquilo que eu já desconfiava derivado da observação de vários sintomas (coralina a crescer mas muito pálida, precipitação de calcio em cima dos termostatos e valores baixos crónicos de calcio apesar de boas quantidades de kalkwasser utilizadas), o magnésio está muito baixo, 900.
Os quimicos encontram-se encomendados desde há 10 dias e devem chegar a qualquer momento para que possa elevar os valores de calcio e magnesio para parametros normais. Que tenha havido mesmo assim crescimento de 75% dos SPS que por aqui tenho é um autentico milagre!

Dos únicos corais que se ressentiram com a entrada aqui no aquário, os anteriores 3 corais cor de rosa que apresentei num post anterior, ficando acastanhados, a hystrix recuperou uns 70% da coloração original (sendo um pouco mais rigoroso, diria que recuperou 90% da coloração original em locais onde apanha luz directa e apenas uns 50% em locais à sombra) ao passo que os restantes dois transitaram para um acastanhado muito pálido (ao invés do acastanhado escuro com que ficaram 10 dias depois de entrarem no aquário). A extensão de pólipos dos 3 continua boa com a hystrix a apresentar também crescimento.

Em termos da estrutura de suporte do aquário, nos proximos tempos tenho planeado fazer 2 coisas:

a) Não tenho deposito de reposição no movel do aquário (apenas um balde de 5 litros) pelo que me começa a incomodar ter de encher o balde todo o santo dia...está planeado fazer uma ligação que ronda os 30 metros de comprimento com tubo de osmose, desde o lavatório da cozinha até ao local da sala onde se situa o aquário, para que nunca mais tenha de me preocupar com a reposição.

b) A época de calor está à espreita e com isso tenho de implementar um método que impeça a temperatura de se elevar a níveis perigosos na água do aquário. Em princípio o método a utilizar vai ser o tradicional controlador de temperatura faltando apenas decidir o que ele vai controlar, se uma bateria de pequenas ventoínhas a varrer a superfície da água do aquário ou se uma ventoínha grande na sump.


Hoje foi dia de TPA e, como habitualmente faço cada 15 dias, limpei também o vidro de trás. Isso implica geralmente que coloque um bocado daquela lã que se usa nos filtros na ponta da pinça e comece a esfregar o vidro


Ora este método é... como é mesmo o termo cientifico..ah! uma valente seca! E como nesses 15 dias surgem também focos de coralina a esmagadora maioria das vezes é também necessário ficar em tronco nú, colocar-me em cima de uma cadeira, agarrar num cartão de crédito (os GOLD são melhores  :Smile:  ) e praticamente mergulhar e desatar a raspar o vidro, tarefa que, embora aprecie o resultado final, não me agrada particularmente!
Vai daí decidi pegar no limpa-vidros magnético e ir até à garagem ver o que conseguia fazer em relação a isso e..consegui fazer alguma coisa  :Smile: 
Não sei se algo semelhante já existe ou não (o mais certo é haver e ter desperdiçado meia-hora da minha vida a fazer isto mas...) mas aqui fica pois pode ajudar alguém que pretenda manter o vidro traseiro limpo e tenha tido a presença de espírito de o manter afastado da parede traseira 3-4 cms ANTES de encher o aquário  :Wink: 

(fotos de telemóvel)
Peças utilizadas


Usei 3 esquadros (não sei se o nome certo é esse...) dos quais o terceiro foi convencido a endireitar-se com o recurso a um torno


Foram efectuados 2 furos no limpador para passagem do varão roscado e depois os esquadros foram fixos no varão com recurso a porcas


O esquadro que foi endireitado foi também cortado, furado e o corte arredondado para que ficasse assim (peça inicial em baixo e final em cima)


Depois foi fixar através de um parafuso um varão de madeira que pode ser adquirido em lojas de bricolage ou um vulgar cabo de vassora comprado em qualquer supermercado tradicional ou drogaria


E, por fim, finalizar a montagem


Aqui já em utilização. Quando não está em uso fica totalmente escondido na parte de trás do aquário com a peça que está no interior do aquário também ela escondida atrás de uma rocha


E por hoje é só,

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Estéticamente incomóda-te tanto a coralina no vidro traseiro?


No meu actual aqua só limpo o vidro frontal!E já dá trabalho....


Abraço

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

É puramente uma questão de estética. Embora neste momento o aquário pouco mais tenha que rocha, quando tiver corais um pouco mais crescidos penso que conseguirei um equilibrio estético mais interessante se contrastar as cores dos corais com o negro do fundo.
Limpar o vidro da frente ocupa-me uns 30 segundos cada 2 dias e muitas vezes nem isso porque a minha filha gosta de andar a passear o limpador pelo vidro e por vezes é ela que o faz  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Realmente isso são gostos pessoais!

É como os layouts!!

Cada um gosta à sua maneira!

Cumps

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Já há alguns meses que por aqui não deixo o registo de como as coisas estão, isso deveu-se em primeira análise a trabalho, depois de acabado o trabalho foi a preguiça de escrever (sim, porque isto dá trabalho e leva tempo, tempo que eu não estou a ler para aprender mais  :Smile:  e depois da preguiça entrei em férias  :Smile: 
E foi mesmo devido às férias que decidi actualizar o tópico pois como não vejo o aquário há 3 semanas deu-me as saudades, fui ver as fotos e decidi escrever mais um pouco.

Nestes 4 meses algumas coisas se alteraram, a saber:

- A tridacna morreu; numa saída de 3 dias em trabalho, quando regresso encontrei apenas a concha limpissima, o que aconteceu, não sei, num dia estava boa e 3 dias depois...puff!

- O aquário passou por um período sensivelmente de 2 meses e meio de algum desleixo devido ao trabalho. Nesse período as TPAs passaram a ser feitas entre 3 a 5 semanas. Também durante esse período o Kalk ficou desligado por quase um mês.

- Experimentei manter macro algas (chaetomorpha) no refúgio, primeiro com uma simples lampada fluorescente de 12W (daquelas fininhas usadas para iluminar os lavatórios das cozinhas) e, como as algas iam morrendo, depois comprei um projector no Leroy com 2 x 20W económicas e aí as algas aguentaram-se bem e progrediam. O objectivo de manter as algas na sump, para quem não sabe, é fazer com que elas consumam nutrientes presentes na água, nutrientes esses que os SPS não gostam. Neste momento já não mantenho as macro algas.

- Constactei aquilo que já sabia ainda antes de as comprar, as bombas SunSun são uma bela trampa. Os veios originais já se partiram mas como já estava prevenido, há muito que tinha uns de reserva em INOX. Vão ser substituídas em breve por 1 vortech.


- Embora anteceda o meu ultimo post, penso que nunca aqui tenha falado da osmose. Pois bem, a osmose veio de Inglaterra, uma osmose de 5 estágios, com motor e deposito de sensivelmente 15 litros ficou-me, com portes, em sensivelmente 90 Euros. Foi montada por debaixo do lavatório da cozinha e o objectivo quando regressar de férias é construir uma ligação entre a osmose e a sump de modo a que, usando o osmoregulador da Tunze, sempre que for necessário a reposição de água seja efectuada sem qualquer intervenção da minha parte.
Neste momento está assim:


- Coincidindo com o aprofundar de alguns conhecimentos e com o desejo de experimentar outros métodos de manutenção do aquário, decidi acabar com as divisões da minha sump, de duas divisões com quebra bolhas passei para um unico compartimento em toda a sump. 
Nesta altura (há 2 meses atrás sensivelmente) a área técnica estava esta bagunça:


E neste momento está um pouco mais arrumada:


- Foi também nesta altura que decidi desligar de vez o kalk e passar a fazer suplementações individuais de cálcio, alkalinidade e magnésio.

- 2 semanas depois decidi também começar por adicionar Vodka como método de promoção de crescimento de bactérias.

- Para complementar o vodka estou também a fazer doseamento de:

    - Bactérias adicionais (por forma a tentar NÃO promover uma monocultura)
    - Aminoácidos (com isto ainda ando a fazer experiencias para ver até que ponto são necessários ou se haverá maior beneficio em aumentar a quantidade e variedade de alimentação aos peixes). Neste momento estou a fazer 1 gota por dia
    - Iodo (também em experimentação)
    - Outras comidas liofilizadas para corais nomeadamente Coral Frenzy e Cyclopeeze.

- Com a chegada do calor medidas tiveram que ser tomadas para o arrefecimento da água. Para esse efeito adquiri um controlador TC-10 (TC-10 Digital Thermostat Package 1 - £29.99 : Forttex) e de seguida decidi construir duas baterias de 3 ventoínhas cada. Cada ventoínha possuí 12cms de diâmetro, possui uma capacidade de deslocação de ar de 98 m3 por hora e consome 6W/h. Uso duas destas ventoínhas para arrefecimento do CPU do meu computador. Em conjunto, estas seis ventoinhas deslocam quase 600m3 de ar por hora. Em termos praticos isto significa que estas seis ventoínhas conseguem arrefecer a água do aquário de 27.5 para 26.5 em +- 25 minutos quando a temperatura do ar ronda os 30 graus. O TC-10 está programado para manter a temperatura da água entre os 27.3 e 27.5.


- Não houve entradas novas de peixes.

- Houve 6 entradas novas de corais.

De seguida ficam algumas fotos de como as coisas estavam há 3 semanas atrás...vamos lá a ver como irei encontrá-lo daqui a uma semana! As fotos começaram a ser tiradas com as duas HQI ligadas, entretanto uma delas desligou-se e eu continuei a tirar o resto, a diferença de iluminação é visivel nas fotos.




























Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bom Rui, gostei muito desta última foto  :Smile:  As Anthias têm crescido?

abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Õlá rui

Parabéns pelo aquario, está simples mas bonito :Olá:  :Olá:  :Olá:  :Olá:  :Olá: .
Deixa-me no entanto fazer um reparo, pois usei um BM 250 cerca de 3 anos.
Acho que o nivel de agua, mediante a minha larga experiencia com esse escumador, está muito baixo, nota-se muita aguadilha no copo.
O ideal para esse escumador é uma altura de agua entre os 20 e os 25 cms de agua, apesar de esse ser o BM 200, pois recomendam mesmo nivel para os 2 modelos, ou seja nivel de água deverá estar ligeiramente abaixo da porca preta de regulaçao da saida de agua, em que o escumador deixará de produzir tanta aguadilha e retirar pasta negra e malcheirosa.
De resto tudo 5*****.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ta muito porreiro rui,
As novas bombas duplas da sunsun ja trazem veio em ceramica, e em relaçao as single gosto muito mais do fluxo das duplas.

cheers

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Realmente muito bonito. 

Foi com inspiração neste aquario que arranquei com o meu, e só espero que realmente fique tão bonito como este.

Os meus sinceros parabéns.

 :tutasla:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Ricardo, ainda tenho muito que aprender para conseguir manter um colosso como o que tens no sótão  :Smile:  Em relação às Anthias sinceramente e a "olho nu" não me parece que estejam a crescer...


Paulo Oliveira, já tentei muita coisa com este escumador e, sinceramente, ou a minha água anda sempre muito limpa de porcaria que seja capturável pelo escumador (a minha teoria preferida) ou o escumador não é grande coisa (o que também já me foi dito por mais de uma vez). Eu alimentava pouquissimo o aquário. Desde há 2 meses a esta parte, coincidindo com o inicio do vodka e doseamento de bactérias a escumação ficou bem mais escura. Ficou ainda mais escura depois de ter aumentado a alimentação de peixes e corais bem como com o doseamento de aminoácidos se bem que mesmo assim está longe dos baldes de "alcatrão" que eu observo em algumas fotos neste e noutros foruns. Outro ponto bem chato é que o doseamento de Iodo sem desligar o escumador por vezes faz com que a escumação que até estava afinada fique mais liquida e encha o copo num instante ...


Anthony, para mim as bombas de circulação são a peça mais importante da engrenagem de manutenção de um aquário (a par do sistema de manutenção de temperatura), são muito mais importantes que o escumador (na minha opinião). Entregar tarefa tão vital a equipamento construído com os mais baixos standards de construção de material deste género (bombas sunsun) é mau. Eu já o sabia há 9 meses atrás quando as comprei e hoje tenho ainda mais consciencia disso. Há também relatos dos novos veios de ceramicas partirem-se devido a serem fracos. Colocar bombas SunSun como unico meio de promover a circulação (o meu caso) só pode mesmo ser encarado como um acto de "desenrasque" ou para quem vem de férias e deixa uma pessoa todos os dias a ir espreitar o aquário (o meu caso) caso contrário nunca na vida conseguiria ter 4 semanas ausentes do aquário de maneira descansada..e mesmo assim...vamos lá a ver em que estado o vou encontrar amanhã!! :|


Paulo Favinha, obrigado mas ainda me falta taannnttoooo para o aquário que ambiciono...basicamente faltam os €€ para aquirir as peças que gostaria  :Smile: 

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Acho que as sunsun deve de ser um caso de sorte, tenho 2 sunsun (singles) a mais de 1 ano e ate agora, so mudei um veio porque desmontei e aproveitei tenho outra que ida temo veio de origem... enfim como dizes nao é bomba de confiar, inda mais para quem vai de ferias.
As novas nao sei se dura muito ou nao... mas obrigado pela info.

cheers

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Já tinha mencionado anteriormente que tinha passado a adicionar aminoácidos esporádicamente no aquário. Desta feita e como gosto de ir variando as coisas para ver os seus efeitos, decidi parar com os aminoácidos (após sensivelmente dois meses) e decidi aumentar substancialmente a espartana alimentação dos meus peixes. Espero que o efeito final para os corais seja o mesmo ou melhor e, como contrapartida, espero ver os peixes mais gordinhos.

Assim, decidi fazer uma papa para eles e, em conjunto com algumas coisas que já aqui possuía, fui até à peixaria e comprei algumas coisas.



Depois de o peixe limpo, foi colocado no liquidificador onde durante alguns segundos fui reduzido a bocados que pudessem ser ingeridos pelos vários habitantes. Conselho para quem pretender fazer o mesmo, NÃO encham o copo do liquidificador...mais vale fazer várias liquidificações do que apeans uma pois torna-se impossivel de conseguir uma homogenização do peixe triturado e acabam com bocados grandes misturados com outros reduzidos a "pó".

Aqui já está tudo liquidificado (o que deve ser liquidificado) e os restantes ingredientes adicionados:



Depois deve de ser tudo bem misturado até se conseguir uma papa homogénea:



De seguida guardei a papa em 6 sacos para congelamento de forma a formar uma placa muito fina e todos os dias parto 1-2 bocados para refeição dos peixinhos que se jogam a isto como se fosse a sua ultima ceia!




Entretanto já chegou a vortech para substituir as duas sunsun. Belissima bomba embora estes primeiros dois dias a funcionar me tenham deixado um pouco apreensivo relativamente ao ruído que produz a trabalhar...

Como o aquário fez agora 10 meses, fiz um video ontem durante e após uma mudança de água que mostra o aquário, sump, corais, peixes e alimentação.



Se o virem nesta página vêm em qualidade mais baixa, se seguirem o link para o YouTube podem ver em HD (botão no canto inferior direito do player que dá acesso a uma versão com maior qualidade do video).

Como podem constactar, o aquário está vazio e procuro peças amarelas, roxas, liláses, azuis, cyans, rosas..tudo o que sejam cores garridas de SPS, se houver por aí uma mudinha a mais digam alguma coisa  :Smile: 

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

o teu aquario tá sem duvida muito bonito,muita area livre para os peixes

o layout vem pensado para teres ai corais com bastante espaço para crescer

tens ai muitos corais que já ganharam mais cor desde que sairam daqui

nota-se que cresceram bastante

quanto as vortech...

a minha ideia de meter 4 no meu aquario foi exatamente por causa do barulho que fazem no maximo

se mais tarde puderes comprar outra para meter  a  a trabalhar a menos de metade do fluxo vês que tecnicamente são as melhores bombas do mercado

por isso tenho aconselhado as pessoas a compras as mp40w e não as mp20w

diferença do custo vale bem a pena,porque é melhor ter uma mp40 a trabalhar a meio gás do que uma mp20 na intensidade maxima


essa paparoca é o melhor que se pode fazer para os peixes,mas cuidado com o hepatus que em pouco tempo fica do tamanho de uma vaca :SbSourire2: 

aguçando o apetite dele por carne,é um dos peixes que nunca está saciado levando-o a mais tarde ou mais cedo procurar LPS para saciar a fome

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Muito louco o video, gostei mesmo  :Smile: 

Essa paparoca é boa mas se só dás disso vais ter problemas com a matéria orgánica dissolvida que estás a adicionar à água. Uma boa forma (apesar de nunca ter experimentado) de evitar a entrada dessa água suja no aquário é utilizares gelatina na confecção da comida para esta ficar mais sólida.

Os corais que manténs, principalmente os SPS são sensíveis como sabes e portanto todas as alterações quer seja a nível de métodos de fertilização, vodka e até da alimentaçao dos peixes podem ter sérias implicações na saúde deles portanto o meu conselho é se tiveres sucesso com um determinado método mantém-no.

Sou um adepto dos escumadores ATI, estás contente com o teu? Já aconteceu a bomba parar e depois não arrancar?

abraço

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas Rui

Sim senhor GRANDEEEE VIDEOOO.  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Carlos Mota, obrigado! Conto contigo para que ele venha a ficar mais bonito  :Wink:  
A nivel de layout o objectivo é ter o maciço de rochas do lado esquerdo completamente coberto de corais e depois o lado direito mais livre para proporcionar espaço para que os peixes possam nadar.
Em relação à Vortech e, como temos falado, acho-a ruidosa! Eu estava habituado a ter o aquário em completo silencio à noite, nada se ouvia com as portas do armário fechado e agora tenho aquele barulho chato mesmo a 3 metros da minha cabeça quando estou a ver TV...não estou a gostar desse aspecto da bomba que tenho sempre a trabalhar entre os 50-60% da sua capacidade.
Em termos técnicos adoro-a porque é de uma elegância a toda a prova tanto em termos estéticos como na sua capacidade de produzir uma corrente suave que chega a todos os cantos do aquário.
Em relação à papa...pois, tenho algum receio do tamanho que o ghepatus possa atingir mas, isto é prioritariamente um aquário de corais que por acaso também lá tem peixes e não o contrário e acredito que com esta papa vou fazer muito bem aos corais mas, ainda só iniciei este método à uma semana...vamos dar-lhe tempo.


Ricardo Rodrigues, obrigado! A papa tem comida directa (cyclopeeze e coral frenzy) e indirecta para os corais (através dos seus excrementos), eu quero que a papa vá parar em cima dos corais, aliás, eu coloco a vortech em modo de feed de modo a que ela fique praticamente parada para que a comida vá também assentando em cima dos corais. Espero depois que, usando o vodka e bactérias, a carga orgânica que mencionas vá sendo exportada através do escumador. O método que estou a tentar seguir tem inspirações tanto com o BLU CORAL e o seu pappone como com a recomendação do Anthony Calfo e de muitas outras pessoas que mantêm belissimos aquários à custa de frequente alimentação aos seus peixes.
Em relação ao escumador não sei o que te diga...eu estou satisfeito com ele mas foi o unico escumador que conheci na minha vida  :Smile:  Tenho lido relatos de pessoas que já experimentaram os ATi e depois se viraram paar outras marcas que dizem ser bastante melhores que o ATI. Eu de momento não tenho razões de queixa mas confesso que gostaria de ter a oportunidade de experimentar outra coisa para verificar se o que estou a usar é adequado ou se posso melhorar.
Em relação à sua fiabilidade nada a apontar, a bomba arrancou 100% das vezes que para tal foi solicitada.


Roberto Isidoro, sim de facto é um *grande* video...5 minutos é puxadote!  :SbClown: 

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Rui,

em primeiro lugar muitos parabéns pelo aquário que está a ficar muito bonito. Gosto bastante do layout, bastante amplo, não sobrecarregado de rochas.

Em relação ao ruído provocado pelas Vortech, este vem da parte exterior ou da interior? 
Se vier da exterior, não haverá alguma forma, um pouco engenhosa, de cobri-la com uma caixa em vidro ou acrílico cheia de esponja de forma a absorver esse ruído. Pode não ficar estético, mas também ficaria escondido por trás do aquário.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,


Carlos Jorge, obrigado!
A parte ruidosa da Vortech é a exterior. O fabricante menciona que ao fim de alguns dias de funcionamento o ruído diminuí. A minha só está a trabalhar há 4 dias pelo que vou dar o beneficio da duvida a essa informação. Se persistir logo se vê.
Tapar completamente a parte exterior (onde se encontra o motor) com uma caixa forrada de esponja apresenta imediatamente dois problemas:

- abafar um motor em funcionamento não deve ser nada saudável;
- no meu caso eu tenho visiveis 3 das faces do aquário pelo que a estética conseguida pela aquisição desta bomba desapareceria se tivesse de colocar um "trambolho" na face do aquário onde se encontra a bomba.

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> boas
> 
> essa paparoca é o melhor que se pode fazer para os peixes,mas cuidado com o hepatus que em pouco tempo fica do tamanho de uma vaca
> 
> aguçando o apetite dele por carne,é um dos peixes que nunca está saciado levando-o a mais tarde ou mais cedo procurar LPS para saciar a fome


Há relatos de qu ao fim de 2/3 anos, os Hepatus bicam nos corais... pode ser essa a razão - "o apetite dele por carne".
Vê aqui.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas Rui
Uma outra forma de fazer logo os cubos é usar eggcrate, vi isso no RC, fazes a comida e depois metes o eggcrate sobre uma travessa direita e metes a comida nos buracos, ficas logo com os cubos prontos para dar...

O teu aquario esta muito muito porreiro.
Que que viste nos aminoacidos? GOstas te de usar? Qual era o aminoacido? Que efeito te soltou a vista com a sua utilizaçao?

A respeito dos escumadores, eu sou um dos que trocou para a deltec e neste momento nao quero mais nada.
O ATI nao é mau mas a deltec e bem melhor(minha opiniao), um exemplo, no ATI tirava a caca ao fim de 1 semana e neste tambem, mas neste cheira muito mais mal e tiro mais porcaria e supostamente é um escumador com metade do rendimento do ATI, ATI 3000L, ap851 1500L.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Boas Rui,

O que gostei mais foi da maneira com encaras o hobbie...a tua dedicação e busca constante de informação vai fazer de ti e do teu aquario um sucesso nestas andanças.

Parabens!!

Um abraço,
Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Miguel,

O agradecimento é meu pela tua disponibilidade nos esclarecimentos neste hobby sempre que vou necessitando!  :SbOk: 

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá,
> 
> 
> Carlos Jorge, obrigado!
> A parte ruidosa da Vortech é a exterior. O fabricante menciona que ao fim de alguns dias de funcionamento o ruído diminuí. A minha só está a trabalhar há 4 dias pelo que vou dar o beneficio da duvida a essa informação. Se persistir logo se vê.
> Tapar completamente a parte exterior (onde se encontra o motor) com uma caixa forrada de esponja apresenta imediatamente dois problemas:
> 
> - abafar um motor em funcionamento não deve ser nada saudável;
> - no meu caso eu tenho visiveis 3 das faces do aquário pelo que a estética conseguida pela aquisição desta bomba desapareceria se tivesse de colocar um "trambolho" na face do aquário onde se encontra a bomba.
> ...


Parabéns Rui,

Pelo aquário e pela dedicação e partilha do teu know how e experiência.

Vai-nos dando noticias do efeito dessa paparoca !

Uma sugestão para diminuires o ruido das Vortech (não sei se já experimentaste): com a bomba em funcionamento vai rodando e ajustando ligeiramente o motor (i.e., parte exterior).  No meu caso funcionava e existiam determinadas posições onde o ruido era quase zero.

Atenção também ao espaçador que pode fazer toda a diferença. Espaçador com ajuste curto demais leva a mais ruido e desgaste do iman.  Por outro lado se regulares o espaçador com ajuste excessivamente largo a bomba "desferra" do iman e dá erro.

Abraço ! :Vitoria:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Este aquário está agora precisamente com um ano de idade. Tem sido uma evolução com passos pequenos mas determinados e tenho aprendido imenso com a manutenção diária do aquário coisa que me dá um prazer enorme.

Há menos de doze meses atrás as coisas estavam assim:


Ao dia de hoje estão assim:


Na minha ingenuidade derivada da inexperiência, há um ano atrás pensava eu que um ano depois iria ter o aquário num ponto mais avançado tanto a nível da quantidade de espécies como do seu crescimento. Hoje, com o que entretanto aprendi, dou-me contente por, apesar das dificuldades sentidas ao longo deste caminho, ele estar num ponto que posso considerar de satisfatório. Espero que daqui a um ano possa de novo mostrar os progressos que desejo existirem.

Ficam aqui umas macros tiradas hoje.





































(sistema limitado a 20 imagens..ZZzzzzzz....)

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## RuiFeliciano

(imagens que não cabiam na mensasgem anterior)

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Bom dia Rui Feliciano 
os meus parabéns, está muito bom , e as fotos de 5 * .
Vou ser sincero gostaria que daqui a um ano o meu que começou há um mês estivesse assim já me dava por muito feliz.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Parabéns!  :Palmas: 
A paciência, o interesse, a dedicação leva-nos ao sucesso.
O dinheiro também.  :SbClown: 

O meu começou quase à 5 anos e ainda não está assim... :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Parabens pelo aquario e pelas fotos!

Qual é o teu conjunto, lente-corpo?

Tens alguma lente especial para macros?

Eu com o meu ainda tenho um longo caminho pela frente!
Espero não desanimar....

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Afonso321, obrigado! Há um ano atrás a minha experiencia nisto era zero e hoje até consigo com que as coisas não morram por aqui  :Coradoeolhos: 
Existindo vontade, tudo se aprende! No meu caso e com a ajuda de alguns membros deste forum e com muita leitura considero que terei talvez subido o primeiro de muitos degraus que esta escada da aquariofilia marinha tem. Boa sorte para o teu aquário!


Pedro Ferrer, obrigado! É inegável que neste hobby é necessário dinheiro...tal como nos "hobbies" de fumar, no de beber 4-5 bicas por dia, no de ir ao futebol, etc. O meu vizinho da frente gosta imenso do meu aquário mas diz que não tem dinheiro para ter um...que isto é muito caro...no entanto fuma 1 maço de cigarros por dia e bebe 2-3 bicas..toma o pequeno almoço no café, etc...eu digo que o rico é ele!
No final do dia este hobbie tem o sucesso na proporção do carinho que o seu dono deposita nele...não há bubble kings e vortechs, red dragons e importações dos melhores corais do mundo que tolerem um dono desleixado e que espera que depois de dispender uma fortuna em equipamento é só ver as coisas crecerem.
Apenas comprei 3 corais em lojas. Dos restantes, 3 ou 4 foram ofertas de amigos do hobby e a grande maioria foram frags que adquiri a companheiros do "vicio", pequenas peças de 1 a 4 cms. Como costumo dizer, o mais importante é o DNA do coral, aquela espécie que eu ando à procura seja pelas formas ou pelas cores...o tamanho não me interessa! Tenho tempo de os ver crescer mas, para isso acontecer, tenho de os adquirir e para isso  prefiro pagar pouco por peças pequeninas do que quantias apreciáveis por peças vistosas nas lojas. As aquisições têm sempre sido poucas, espaçadas e ponderadas...lembras-te da minha NÃO pressa em adquirir os cyaneus?
O aquário que iniciaste há 5 anos andou por outros caminhos que eu não  percorri. O meu objectivo principal é ter um aquário povoado de sps com formas e cores bonitas, é nisso que concentro os meus esforços, o resto é acessório, não me interessa fazer escumadores, sistema complexos de tpas automaticas, etc. Tudo isso leva muito tempo e é discutivel a suposta poupança de dinheiro.


Pedro Chouriço, obrigado! A maquina é uma Nikon D90 e para estas macros usei uma lente Sigma 150mm macro 2.8.
O teu novo aquário está a ganhar a forma de um autentico mini oceanário assim haja a vontade de investir carinho na manutenção dele  :Smile: 

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tas a ficar com o aquário bem porreiro Rui, continua assim e o sucesso é garantido.




> O meu vizinho da frente gosta imenso do meu aquário mas diz que não tem dinheiro para ter um...que isto é muito caro...no entanto fuma 1 maço de cigarros por dia e bebe 2-3 bicas..toma o pequeno almoço no café, etc...eu digo que o rico é ele!


 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Bom Ano de 2010!

Mostra aí o teu último DIY! com 'star quality'  :Palmas: 
Não te esqueças de invocar os custos.

Parabéns por mais um belo projecto!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Anthony, Obrigado!

Pedro, obrigado! A calha ainda vai levar umas modificações e contava incluí-las no próximo post mas como entretanto não sei quando procederei à sua implementação aqui fica o que entretanto já está implementado há um mês...

Aquilo a que o Pedro se está a referir é ao facto de eu ter decidido experimentar a iluminação T5 após quase um ano com HQIs. A mudança deve-se, acima de tudo, ao facto de querer experimentar esta iluminação e não por estar desiludido com as HQIs. Passei quase um ano com HQIs e agora quero experimentar outra coisa. Para esse efeito concebi e construí uma calha T5 cujo passos deixo aqui relatados...

Sim, basicamente foi isso que aconteceu. Na minha inocência de desconhecer o quanto as T5 aqueciam e levado pela onda popular de que "as T5 aquecem muito menos que as HQI" coloquei vidro normal de 3mm a proteger as lâmpadas e reflectores da calha. Após alguns dias de funcionamento fui deparar com o que as fotos acima documentam.
A verdade é que as T5 aquecem...e muito! E esse aquecimento é potenciado de forma muito considerável pela utilização destes reflectores em cima dos quais muito facilmente se conseguem estrelar ovos. O meu controlador de temperatura regista um máximo de 65 graus, os reflectores estão a uma temperatura acima dessa (quanto, não sei) e com as 4 ventoínhas a extrair o ar quente!

Desde sexta-feira passada que substituí o vidro partido por acrílico de 3mm e, se bem que não parta, a verdade é que deforma ao longo do dia...no pico da temperatura está abaulado e, com todas as lampadas desligadas volta a ficar direito se bem que com alguns empenos derivado das sucessivas dilatações.


Mas vamos lá às fotos da construção da calha!

Material inicial adquirido na Nova Metalomecânica do Seixal, situada na Arrentela, Margem Sul com o custo de 60 Euros.


Marcação para os suportes das lampadas




Rasgo feito com berbequim


Acabamento com lima


Um já está


Hora e meia depois estavam os restantes 15




Aqui já fixos com porca e parafuso


Pormenor do reflector com o clip fixado


Balastros duplos Phillips fixos à calha


So far, so good...


Ligações eléctricas do primeiro balastro efectuadas, deixa cá ver se consigo deitar o quadro abaixo...ena funcionou!


Um dos topos da calha com os 4 pontos de fixação rebitados


As ventoinhas escolhidas para arrefecimento activo da calha


Comparação entre as ventoinhas "slim" da Scythe e as de uso currente (12mm vs 25mm...é claro que isto também se reflecte na capacidade de deslocação de ar...)


As ventoinhas foram alteradas com uma Dremel para facilitar a função que têm de desempenhar num espaço projectado ao milimetro


Entrada dos cabos na calha. Podem ser observados 3 cabos de corrente correspondentes a 3 circuitos independentes e uma ficha RS232 aqui adaptada para trazer a corrente de 12 volts que vai alimentar as ventoinhas. Numa segunda fase irá também passar por esta ficha o sensor de temperatura que irá controlar as ventoinhas.


A meio da tira de aluminio que aloja os suportes das lampaads torna-se necessário colocar um parafuso de suporte à calha de modo a que esta tira, com o peso das lampaads e reflectores não faça uma barriga que impeça a colocação do vidro de protecção


Todas as ligações eléctricas passam por debaixo dos suportes...


(limite ridiculo de 20 imagens por post...)

----------


## RuiFeliciano

(continuação...)

...ficando assim escondidas


Ligações das ventoínhas


Perspectiva geral com todas as ligações eléctricas efectuadas


Ficha RS232 e transformador utilizado para alimentar ventoinhas


Os 3 cabos de corrente fazem a ligação à "terra" na calha...


...onde os balastros depois vão buscar essa mesma "terra"


Ligações no exterior da calha


aspecto exterior do arrefecimento activo


Aqui já com o vidro que protege os reflectores e as lampadas dos salpicos de água salgada


Vidro esse que deixa 1,5 cms de cada lado da calha para entrada de ar (as ventoinhas extraem ar quente da calha)


Ficou tudo condensado em apenas 4,5cms de altura


Aspecto final já pendurada




Sistema de fixação




Frente
ATI Blue Plus
Aquascience Duo
Fiji Purple
Aquascience Blue
Aquascience Duo
Aquascience Blue
Aquascience Duo
ATI Blue Plus





Por hoje é tudo, depois coloco algumas considerações sobre o trabalho realizado e o resultado final bem como os custos finais.

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
tem bom aspecto,  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
merecia ser criado um Topico na area de DIY!
Abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Rui boa tarde
Obrigado por partilhares estas fotos 
Além do reef que está 5* o projecto da montagem da calha está muito bem feito. a escolha da iluminação parece-me muito boa.
parabéns.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas

Sem dúvida, ao nível do que já nos habituaste : está excelente!  :tutasla: 

Pessoalmente, não sei se trocaria as HQI por T5, mas está um DIY dos melhores. 

Parabéns!

 :bompost:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Simpatizo muito com este tópico, pois estás a seguir uma linha que defendo que é a mais correcta no que diz respeito ao fórum. Há quem crie muitos tópicos, nomeadamente os novatos, com questões à volta do mesmo - o aquário.
Eu penso que esta forma, a forma centralizada é a mais correcta, sem dúvida.
Mas chega a hora, que a descentralização é o melhor, pois de alguma forma, a informação fica assim centralizada.  :Admirado: 
Quero com isto dizer, que penso que mais tarde ou mais cedo, deverás extrair deste tópico os DIY's que já fizeste e coloca-los em local próprio.
Verás que é o melhor, até porque, nem todos espreitam o nosso tópico...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Rui, parabéns pelo excelente trabalho e por partilhares tudo tão detalhadamente o que certamente será uma grande ajuda para muita gente.

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Caro Rui,

Parabéns, está espectacular.

Só não concordo com o vidro de protecção, vai cortar intensidade luminosa, penso que bastaria colocar esta proteção só junto aos suportes.

Já agora, os reflectores foram comprados ou também são DIY, se sim, como foi feito a sua curvatura?

Abraços,
Paulo Simões

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Marco Martins, obrigado!

Afonso321, obrigado!

Paulo Favinha, obrigado! Também eu ainda não sei se troco HQI por T5 e precisamente por esse facto decidi experimentar para depois poder decidir com base na prática  :Wink: 

Pedro Ferrer, obrigado! Concordo com o que dizes do ponto de vista de que quem quiser andar à procura de informação de como construir algo, mais facilmente o fará na área dos DIY do que enterrado no tópico de manutenção de um aquário. A calha não está finalizada. Como não é uma cópia de algo que já exista mas sim uma adaptação baseado em informação que assimilei após pesquisa não me sinto seguro colocá-la numa área em que é suposto ensinar às pessoas como construir alguma coisa. Prefiro fazê-lo mais tarde, após aqui o "guinea pig" ter suportado os custos da sua construção e ter retirado ilações sobre a sua eficácia e viabilidade das escolhas feitas. A titulo de exemplo, se tivesse partilhado imediatamente o projecto após a sua conclusão e alguém tivesse seguido o meu exemplo, também essas pessoas teriam acabado com vidros partidos dentro do seu aquário  :Smile: 
Este tópico é um diário do que vou fazendo no meu aquário e os seus resultados e não uma receita para outras pessoas seguirem.
Mas compreendo o que estás a dizer e assim que faça as alterações que entretanto descobri serem necessárias na calha após quase um mês da sua utilização colocarei um tópico na área dos DIY aqui e noutros foruns  :Pracima: 

Carlos Jorge, obrigado!

apasimoes, obrigado! Os reflectores foram comprados, são ATI Sunpower. A performance necessária a um bom reflector está fora da minha liga no que toca a DIY. Muitos dos reflectores que por aí se vêem feitos em garagem são simples desenrascansos, podem ser melhores do que nada mas nenhum se compara a um bom reflector parabólico produzido de modo a proteger as lampadas adjacentes do calor emanado pelas restantes lampadas bem como optimizados de modo a reflectir o máximo de iluminação de volta para o aquário. A diferença entre não usar reflectores e usar bons reflectores é absolutamente brutal no que toca à maximização da componente energética que estamos a dispender.
No que toca à utilização do vidro de protecção...não tens escolha possivel!
Vejamos, ou usas vidro e podes colocar as lampadas em cima da água sem medo de lixar as lampadas e reflectores com salpicos de água (o que o vidro corta em intensidade, cerca de 20% segundo estudos que li, é compensado pelo facto de poderes colocar as lampadas muito mais proximas da água) ou então não usas vidro e, ou colocas a calha bem alta para não ser atingida por salpicos de água (perdendo assim intensidade) ou colocas a calha bem proximo de água e ficas com os reflectores lixados (permanentemente ou não dependendo da sua qualidade) e lampadas cheias de salpicos.
O que mais me interessa proteger são as lampadas e os reflectores que representam um investimento significativo tanto na construção da propria calha como depois na maximização do investimento dispendido mensalmente para a sua utilização.
A calha neste momento está a sensivelmente 15cms da linha de água e o acrílico está totalmente salpicado, retirá-lo e limpá-lo demora-me sensivelmente 3 minutos, coisa que faço a cada 10-15 dias e o conjunto fica novamente imaculado.


Entretanto e como o texto sobre a construção da calha foi retirado de outro site, reparei agora que o primeiro parágrafo ficou descontextualizado. Basicamente o que aconteceu foi que após uns 7 dias de utilização da calha me deparei com o vidro que tinha utilizado na protecção das lampadas e reflectores completamente partido dentro do aquário. Baseado no que li sobre o pouco aquecimento das lampadas T5 utilizei vidro normal o que foi um erro. As T5 aquecem imenso e o vidro partiu.





Entretanto substituí o vidro por uma folha de acrílico de 3mm, solução que considero satisfatória por agora mas não a ideal. O acrílico deforma com o calor e com o passar do tempo, exposto a esse mesmo calor, vai ficando amarelo, bloqueando assim ainda mais a intensidade luminosa. Penso que a solução final que irei adoptar passará pela aquisição de 1 ou 4 vidros temperados (ainda estou a ponderar a limpeza periódica do vidro de protecção. Se o fizer fora da calha 4 vidros manuseiam-se muito melhor do que apenas um com estas dimensões e apenas 3mm de espessura. Se fizer a limpeza na própria calha 1 único vidro será o ideal).

Em relação às alterações que falta fazer, prendem-se unicamente com o sistema de arrefecimento. Possivelmente irei abrir buracos para mais quatro ventínhas e as ventoínhas serão substituídas por versões com o dobro da capacidade de extracção do ar (mas mantendo as mesmas dimensões).
As T5 funcionam optimamente com o ignitor sensivelmente a 45 graus de temperatura. Assegurar que as T5 trabalham à temperatura optima potencía dois factores:
- o mais alto PAR emitido pelo mesmo dispêndio de dinheiro e;
- maior longevidade das lampadas com emissão de PAR util (lampadas a operar com temperatura não optima perdem até 30% da sua capacidade em 3 meses levando ao mito que as lampadas T5 têem de ser mudadas a cada 6 meses. Lampadas propriamente arrefecidas apenas perdem até 6% no mesmo espaço de tempo. Estes dados foram recolhidos através de testes com medidores de PAR ao longo de várias meses em calhas arrefecidas e não arrefecidas por membros da reefcentral)
Por ultimo, e para assegurar que a temperatura optima se mantém dentro da calha pretendo ligar um controlador de temperatura TC-10 de modo a que este controle o arrefecimento actvo da calha consoante a temperatura designada de forma automática.

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Rui,


Como estás a pensar medir a temperatura, ligando a sonda directamente à estrutura metálica?

Penso que existem reflectores resistentes aos salpicos.


Cpts,

----------


## RuiFeliciano

apasimoes, o ignitor deve trabalhar sensivelmente a 45 graus e existe uma diferença entre o interior e exterior da lampada de, sensivelmente, 10 graus. Assim sendo estou a pensar colocar o sensor de temperatura o mais proximo possivel do ignitor de uma das lampadas (mas não em contacto com o reflector, por exemplo pois este aquece bem mais do que a temperatura envolvente à lâmpada) e programar o controlador para manter a temperatura interior da calha nos 35 graus.
Desconheço se estes reflectores da ATI são resistentes aos salpicos mas, mesmo que o sejam e eu não usar protector para os mesmos das duas uma, ou vão ficar cheios de salpicos e desempenhar a sua função de forma ineficaz ou vou-me aborrecer bem depressa de andar sempre a retirar as lampadas e limpar oito reflectores com frequencia...prefiro limpar uma unica superficie plana  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

As calhas da ATI utilizam acrílico de 4mm para protecção das lâmpadas. O ideal é haver sempre uma protecção entre as lâmpadas/reflectores e a superfície da água. O teu aquário está fantástico, os meus parabéns  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Muito bom!


E experimentando afastar um pouco mais a calha da agua????

Como de uma maneira ou outra há perdas na intensidade, pelo menos não tens o trabalho de andar a limpar o vidro/acrilico!


Continuação de bom trabalho

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Ricardo Rodrigues, obrigado! Este aquário ainda tem muito caminho para percorrer e vai ser bem devagarinho mas confesso que estou a gostar até agora  :Smile: 
Se algum dia vieres para estes lados e trouxeres o medidor de PAR no bolso diz qualquer coisa  :Wink: 


Pedro Chouriço, obrigado! Afastar a calha da água é uma hipótese. Necessitava de um medidor de PAR para me ajudar a tomar uma série de decisões nomeadamente a diferença entre usar vidro e acrílico, distancia à água, temperatura de funcionamento, etc. Não tendo esse instrumento as decisões vão sendo baseadas no pragmatismo e esse diz-me que a intensidade luminosa é bem maior mesmo com o acrílico com as lâmpadas perto da água do que sem acrílico com as lâmpadas a uma distancia segura de modo a não apanharem salpicos.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Em relação à calha posso dizer o seguinte:

Mantive uma calha Sfiligoi de 8x54W durante algum tempo antes da desmontagem do meu reef aquando da mudança de casa e a solução que eles tem para as suas calhas que na minha opinião são espetaculares é a seguinte: (tipo ovo de colombo)

Tem dois vidros (vidro mesmo de 3mm) com cerca de 10cm de largura só a protejer a parte dos conectores electricos.

Fiz-me entender?

hummmm ....

------------------------------------------
VV .................................................. VV
VV .................................................. VV
VV .................................................. VV
VV .................................................. VV
VV .................................................. VV
------------------------------------------

Sendo que:

-   é o topo da calha
VV é o vidro de protecção
...  é a lâmpada

Acho que é perceptivel.


Vantagens inumeradas:

1º Proteje a parte electrica dos salpicos de água
2º não reduz a capacidade da lâmpada em termos de luminosidade
3º permite um muito melhor arrefecimento e circulação de ar.


Abraços,

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Rui Gaspar,

Certamente os salpicos atingiam as lâmpadas e os reflectores. 
Houve alguma degradação nos reflectores por acção do sal, tal como, corrosão ou diminuição da capacidade de reflecção?

Muito obrigado.
Paulo Simões

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Mantive a calha durante cerca de 6 meses e não tive problemas nenhuns.
E tinha a calha bem perto da água.

O que fazia todos os meses era tirar as lâmpadas e passar-lhe um panó húmido para limpar os salpicos de sal.

Abraços,

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Rui, o desenho está bastante perceptivel, obrigado!

A par das ATI, a outra marca de calhas que estudei antes de construir a minha foi precisamente a Sfiligoi. Segundo percebo eles possuem calhas com o vidro integral e um dos modelos (Stealth?) também existe/existia nessa versão. Corrige-me se estiver errado por favor mas essa calha de que falas não possuía refrigeração activa, certo?
Penso que hoje em dia todas as calhas deles (Leds, T5 e hibridas) possuem refrigeração activa e vidro integral de protecção, pelo menos olhando para as imagens dos catálogos do vários modelos assim parece.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Vai para 3 anos que mantenho as minhas luminárias a 15cm do nível da àgua,só com os 10cm de protecção aos contactos eléctricos.
Tal como o Rui...limpo os reflectores e lãmpadas de 2 em 2 semanas e ao contrário do que possa parecer,o brilho mantém-se (uma pequena oxidação aqui ou ali mas nada que prejudique o Par) .
A preocupação está em controlar as bombas para que na superfície não se formem salpicos e cuidado aquando da manutenção...a evaporação não me causa problemas...as calhas têm ene espaço para respirar e não ganham em circunstãncia alguma condensado e por consequência salitre.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Jorge, tenho observado um outro factor de salpicos nada controlável por nós, os peixes. Não me é raro observar o hepatus ou zebrassoma perto da linha de água e a assustarem-se com algo e lançarem água no ar.


Entretanto a calha vai com um mês de utilização (mais dia, menos dia) e os resultados até agora têm sido encorajadores. Todos os corais a reagirem muito bem à nova luz, alguns mantendo o mesmo crescimento anterior e outros que parecem ter tomado speeds tal é a quantidade nova de rebentos que lançaram. Se isso se deveu às T5 ou ao simples facto de ter substituído lâmpadas já com 8 meses por umas novas é dificil de dizer.
Conforme mencionei a calha ainda vai sofrer umas modificações e nessa altura logo irei abordar os custos de construção da calha (mas em numeros redondos ficou perto dos 330 euros (sem lampadas) ao que deve adicionar mais 90 euros com as alterações que pretendo efectuar que se prendem unicamente com a refrigeração e controlador de temperatura para gestão automática da mesma).

Ficam de seguida algumas fotos que tirei há 2 dias atrás.












As bébés mais recentes, cortesia do André Silvestre a quem agradeço a disponibilidade em me receber




E, falando no André Silvestre, foi durante a minha visita a sua casa que me deparei com uma engenhosa simplificação de algo que eu já andava a pensar fazer há algum tempo mas que foi apenas após me ter apercebido que o que o André usava era muito mais simples do qeu o que eu estava a pensar fazer e igualmente eficaz que a coisa nasceu de um dia para o outro. 
Agradecimentos ao António Mota que, uma hora após lhe ter perguntado casualmente se por lá tinha uns bocados de acrílico a mais e o que estava a pensar em fazer, me estava a dizer que estava pronto e que podia ir buscar  :Smile: 
Vejam lá se adivinham o propósito desta engenhosa e delicada peça de alta tecnologia? (André, tu não dás bitaques  :Wink:  )



Num outro assunto, e ainda no tópico das adivinhas, vejam lá se adivinham quem foram os FDP que vieram jantar no meu aquário sem serem convidados? (André, neste quiz já podes participar  :Smile:  )



E, para finalizar, a geral de como as coisas estão.


Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Aqui vai o meu palpite...

O propósito desta alta tecnologia, destina-se a tirar fotos... com a máquina 'dentro' de água para obter fotos 'aéreas'...




Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Em relação à calha tens toda a razão.
Era uma stealth sem refrigeração activa. 

Quanto ao zingarelho ... é mesmo para tirar fotos ao aquário com a objectiva da máquina dentro de água sem desligar as bombas de circulação e sem o reflexo sempre incómodo das lâmpadas.

Penso eu de que ...

----------


## marcoferro

parabéns pelo reef
eu confesso que foi um dos posts que mais gostei no forum por mostrar a evolução do aqua, e diga que evolução mesmo  :SbOk: 

o resultado final ficou muito bonito
parabens mais uma vez :yb677:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Pedro Ferrer e Rui Manuel Gaspar, acertaram na "mosca"  :Smile:  Aquele tubo dá um jeitão enorme para tirar fotos "aéreas"  :Smile:  Agora só me falta convencer a minha câmera a focar automáticamente através do acrílico, coisa que ela não parece estar pelos ajustes...segurar o tubo de acrílico e, com a mesma mão, focar parece um número circense...

Marcoferro, obrigado pelas tuas palavras!  :Smile: 


Tirei esta foto à algumas horas atrás:

Ao contrário da imagem colocada alguns posts mais acima, esta parece enevoada. Não, não tinha a lente suja, é mesmo assim. Serve esta imagem para ilustrar um dos procedimentos na manutenção que efectuo ao aquário. Para quem não está recordado, a minha sump inicialmente possuía duas divisórias até um dia em que me muni de uma ferramenta cirurgica (martelo) e decidi deixar a sump completamente ampla. Passados que estão vários meses não me arrependo de tal procedimento.
A utilização de um filter bag que em tempos era permanente, neste momento está reduzida a utilização esporádica e uma das execráveis Sunsun salvou-se da morte anunciada (o quanto eu imaginei o momento em que iria partir com retoques de malvadez aquele refugo chinês!) e foi recolocada na sump.
Neste momento, sem qualquer divisória na sump e sem filter bag a "trampa" é livre de circular por onde quer e a fotografia acima ilustra  uma altura em que a Sunsun foi ligada na sump (coisa que acontece 2-3 vezes por semana durante 2-3 horas). O que estão a ver são os detritos que se acumulam na sump a serem devolvidos ao aquário.
Quando a prática "normal" é precisamente aspirar os detritos que se acumulam na sump de forma a retirá-los do sistema, há um maluco na margem sul que liga uma bomba na sump para os mandar de volta ao aquário...porquê?









Estas imagens já têm alguma semanas (e uma delas inclusive já foi usada neste tópico) mas poderiam perfeitamente terem sido tiradas hoje. A verdade é que sempre que ligo a bomba na sump com alguns detritos por lá e estes vão parar ao aquário, os corais lançam os tentáculos num verdadeiro frenesim e, corais contentes deixam-me contente também por isso, tomem lá a trampinha que se vai acumulando na sump que a minha carteira agradece...sempre é bem mais barato do que andar a comprar aminoácidos!

Na verdade usando este método nunca se acumulam muitos detritos na sump visto que o método que uso permite que os detritos se mantenham em suspensão até serem capturados pelos corais ou, em alternativa, pelo escumador.
Um vez por mês, às vezes duas, uso o filter bag e sopro todas as rochas para daí libertar o que se acumula e a circulação interna do aquário não consegue libertar e assim em suspensão uma parte será exportada do sistema através do filter bag.

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

O teu aquário está bem composto!
Há mais relatos de pessoas que usam esse teu procedimento, mas de forma constante...
Outra forma, e uma forma de evitar o uso de bombas, é obrigar a saída do escumador a fazer esse trabalho...

Seria interessante um estudo:
1. Tirar uma foto ao copo do escumador antes de ligar essa tua bomba.
2. Aguardar 12h. Tirar nova foto ao copo do escumador

Porquê?
Quando eu dou 'Formula Two' (congelado, da Ocean Nutrition), no dia a seguir tenho o copo do escumador muito mais cheio do que com outras comidas...

Experimenta analisar.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Esqueci-me da questão das fotos...
Quanto às fotos... a estabilização da engenhoca é simples... :yb665: 

Aplicas uma/duas régua(s) (de acrílico por exemplo) na engenhoca. 
Medes a distância que tens entre traves francesas ao longo do eixo Y... (40,50cm) et voilá.
Depois é só percorrer com a engenhoca ao longo da largura (Y) e comprimento (X). Assim ficas com isso sempre estabilizado e as duas mãos disponíveis para a máquina.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva Feliciano, que tal se tão a dar os corais com a nova iluminação?
Qual fotoperiodo é que tas a fazer?

Tava curioso com essa Fiji Purple. Qual é o efeito que provoca no aquário ter uma lâmpada dessas no setup? Penso que ainsa seja bastante cara comparativamente com as lâmpadas azuis e as lâmpadas brancas.
Recomendas equipar o setup com uma Fiji Purple, retirando uma lâmpada branca para dar lugar a essa?

E ja agora relativamente a lâmpadas azuis, por um lado dão um efeito mais azulado ao aquário mas por outro tem leituras de lumens e PAR muito inferiores as lâmpadas brancas portanto fico em duvida se se devem usar 3 ou 4 azuis num setup de 8. Qual achas que é a melhor abordagem?
Fico com receio que so com 3 lâmpadas brancas os corais não se desenvolvam tanto.

----------


## AndréQuintino

Rui, gostava de te perguntar, como é que te deste com o Tunze Calcium Dispenser, e porque é que o trocaste pelos três suplementos individuais? Com esta última solução não te fica mais caro? Já agora, como estás a fazer as tuas soluções de cálcio, alkalinidade e magnésio?

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,


Pedro, o único motivo pelo qual não tenho a bomba que está na sump em funcionamento permanente é económico. Aquela trampa da Sunsun a funcionar 24/7 ainda deve significar uns 5-8 Euros por mês em electricidade. 5 Euros daqui mais 10 dali mais...
A saída do escumador não tem qualquer hipotese de me manter todos os detritos em suspensão ainda para mais com 3 rochas que ainda mantenho na sump e atrás/dentro das quais sempre se acumulam alguns detritos.

Em relação à experiencia que sugeres com o copo do escumador ainda não a fiz mas qual é o objectivo mesmo?

Em relação ao método de estabilização que sugeres para tirar as fotos "aéreas", era algo nessa linha que eu tinha em mente e o que me seduziu neste tubo foi a sua simplicidade levada ao extremo e, algo a que dou muito valor, ao finalmente me poder libertar da perpendicularidade das fotos que geralmente sou forçado a tirar (lente sempre perpendicular ao vidro do aquário). Esse setup obrigava-me a tirar sempre fotos perpendiculares ao plano da água e eu gosto de ter flexibilidade de poder orientar a lente para onde quiser.
O que me incomoda muito é ter perdido a focagem automática que dava imenso jeito com as duas mãos ocupadas...


vasco.gomes, os corais adaptaram-se extremamente bem à nova iluminação.
Em relação ao fotoperíodo:
2 x Blue - 12h
2 x Blue - 9h
3 x White + 1 x Purple - 7h

Mantive o número de watts de iluminação que estou a usar mas como reduzi o período de maior iluminação do aquário das 10h com HQI para 7 h com as T5 significa que estou a poupar dinheiro ao final do mês e nunca os corais estiveram melhores.

A Fiji Purple para mim é uma lâmpada absolutamente essencial num setup com 6+ lâmpadas porque proporciona um tom quente na iluminação, e tem uma influencia brutal em realçar o cor de rosa nos corais.
Apenas lâmpadas brancas e azuis dão um tom extremamente frio no aquário. Podem alegar que debaixo água a uma certa profundidade é exactamente isso que se passa mas eu prefiro um tom ligeiramente mais quente no aquário. ter em atenção que as lâmpadas brancas da Aquascience que estou a usar são de 17500k e ligeiramente mais "frias" que as ATI Aquablue special.
Experimentei também uma ATI Procolor e não há comparação com a Fiji Purple pois a Procolor é demasiadamente ostensiva ao passo que a Fiji insinua-se na cor geral do aquário mas de forma muito subtil. Tem também um excelente PAR.

Em oposição ao que mencionas, as lâmpadas Azuis (ATI, e Aquascience, pelo menos) não possuem leituras PAR *muito* inferiores às suas congéneres brancas. 
Uma Blue Plus tem à volta de 311 e uma Aquablue 336, estamos a falar de uma diferença de uns 7%+-. A sua diferença de lumens é no entanto mais significativa. Que seja do meu conhecimento não existe uma equivalência directa entre lumens e PAR e o que nos interessa é o PAR. Não te deixes enganar pela suposta menos valia de uma lâmpada num bom setup unicamente baseado na observação da intensidade luminosa.
Neste momento encontro-me satisfeito coma combinação e posicionamento de lâmpadas que tenho e é para continuar.


AndréQuintino, eu usei o kalk dispenser durante os primeiros tempos (3-4 meses?) e cumpria a sua função na perfeição dentro das suas limitações que consistem no facto da injecção de carbonatos na água estar dependente da evaporação da água, quanto mais evapora água, mais kalk é injectado no aquário.
Eu quero poder manter valores precisos de magnésio, carbonatos e cálcio no aquário e não há nada que consiga isso melhor que a injecção individual de cada uma dessas soluções consoante a avaliação dos consumos dos habitantes do aquário de cada uma dessas soluções, consumo esse avaliado cada 8-15 dias através de testes ao mesmos.
A estabilidade conseguida assim é precisa e tenho sentido os resultados dessa estabilidade em termos de crescimentos e cores nos corais.
Em relação a custos de manutenção, ao nivel do equipamento penso que as coisas estão equiparadas (bombas doseadoras vs reactor de calcio + garrafa CO2, controlador pH + sonda) ou mesmo a favor das bombas doseadoras. Em relação a custos mensais não tenho experiencia com reactor de calcio mas o que parece ser consensual é que o reactor de calcio se começa a destacar a nivel económico quando o aquário já atinge dimensões generosas.
Mas penso que isso também terá a ver com o custo de aquisição dos reagentes para o Balling. Os meus são comprados a menos de 3 euros cada Kilo ao passo que por cá nas farmácias há quem os venda a 27 Euros cada kilo...

Em relação à tua pergunta de como estou a fazer as soluções, deito água de osmose para o jerrican e depois junto o quimico mas concerteza que não é isso que queres saber, certo? Podes elaborar? 


Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## AndréQuintino

Olá Rui, obrigado pela resposta.
Eu ainda não tenho a meu aquário a funcionar, mas estou agora a tentar decidir que sistemas de reposição de cálcio irei usar, e daí a minha pergunta.
Eu também estava inclinado para o método de Balling, pois os que vi de aditivos são caros.
Encontrei a bom preço o A,B e C da Tropic Marin Bio-Calcium Liquid, mas há quem diga que não é bom para elevar o cálcio e para além disso aquelas 70 substancias de traço metem um bocado de medo. Por outro lado, os da Grotech, Seachem ou Kent são muito caros seguindo as dozes diárias indicadas pelos fabricantes para o meu aquário que terá mais de 500 litros.
Por isso gostava de saber mais sobre como fazes os teus suplementes A, B e C, e já agora se não for pedir muito onde compras as substâncias, nem que seja por PM.
Obrigado.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

AndréQuintino, o modo como iniciei o balling, após ler bastante, foi :


1 - Comprar os 3 quimicos necessários ao Balling Light (Cloreto de Cálcio, Bicarbonato de Sódio e Cloreto de Magnésio). Eu não uso Sulfato de Magnésio. Adquiro os quimicos na Alemanha em coral-garden.de

2 - Efectuar os testes principais (Kh, cálcio e Magnésio) . Isto permitiu-me saber quais os valores e o diferencial, se algum, para os valores que pretendia manter.

3 - Corrigir os valores que não estiverem correctos. Se o calcio estiver a 400 e preter mantê-lo a 450 recorro a uma calculadora ('Reef Chemistry Calculator FV') e com base na litragem real do aquário e no producto que vou usar para a correcção (cloreto de calcio) a calculadora diz-me que vou necessitar de 66 gramas. Diluo as 66 gramas de cloreto de calcio num bocado de água de osmose (não interessa quanto, 300-500ml, por exemplo) e deito a solução para dentro do aquário.
Passado uma hora volto a fazer o teste do calcio e vejo se está razoávelmente proximo dos 450ppm que pretendo. 
Ter em atenção o que é mencionado na calculadora quando o montante de quimico necessário para efectuar a correcção é generoso e a necessidade dessa adicção ser fraccionada em vários dias! Correcções efectuadas depressa demais são piores que valores baixos crónicos!

4 - A partir do momento em que os 3 valores estavam normais iniciei o método de Balling efectuando 3 soluções seguindo as proporções aqui mencionadas Fauna Marin -. 
(inicialmente não usei o Ultra Trace B da Fauna Marin mas fazia doseamento de Iodo e Estroncio manualmente, actualmente uso-o misturado com as soluções do Balling e estou bastante satisfeito.)

5 - Depois é dosear (através de bombas doseadoras automáticas, manualmente com seringa, manualmente com os doseadores de sabonete liquido, etc) por exemplo, 50ml de cada uma das soluções diáriamente e aferir, também diariamente, como é que o doseamento das soluções influencia os valores. Se vemos que o calcio está a descer então em vez de 50ml diários passamos para 60 ou 70, conforme o montante da descida. Se o valor do calcio estiver a subir, diminuis o doseamento.
Fazer o mesmo raciocínio para as outras duas soluções.
NÃO dosear as 3 soluções ao mesmo tempo! Provoca precipitações. Eu programei as bombas doseadoras para me efectuarem a dose diaria ao longo das 24 horas do dia assegurando assim um nivel perfeitamente estável de cada uma das soluções.

6 - Ao fim de uma semana já sabemos qual o consumo de cada solução diáriamente e apenas passamos a fazer testes muito mais espaçados (cada 8-15 dias).

Francamente não sei porque é vulgo dizer-se que o Balling é apenas para pessoas experientes e que o reactor de calcio é muito mais facil...para mim a confusão é estar com botijas de co2, sondas e controladores de pH, valvulas solenoides, mídia, etc...
O Balling são apenas 3 ou 4 quimicos misturados em água que são deitados para dentro de água diariamente, pronto, está feito!
Depois é "só" ter olho na densidade da água (eu faço correcções à densidade com água de osmose simples, nada de sal sem NaCl) e não deixar acabar os quimicos pois isso vai provocar desiquilibrios que podem ter consequencias chatas.

Se tiveres dúvidas adicionais pergunta que faço os possiveis para te esclarecer.

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva Feliciano, muito obrigado pela explicação quer das lampadas quer do Balling.
A Fiji Purple realmente ja ouvi falar muito bem dela. E tb houvi falar mt bem das ATI actinicas.
Relativamente a lampadas brancas acho que há muita escolha e com boa qualidade.

Ja agora aonde é que compraste as lampadas? (a Fiji Purple por exemplo manda-se para valores de 20€ portanto há que encontrar sitio mais barato)

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Vasco.Gomes, as aquascience foram adquiridas a um membro deste forum o Antonio Mota e a Fiji Purple foi comprada numa loja perto de mim, a reefnatura. 
Pelo que me pude aperceber, é extremamente dificil encontrar quem tenha lâmpadas para entrega em Portugal da ATI ou Aquascience. Contacta-se uma loja e eles adicionam as lâmpadas que pretendemos à próxima encomenda que fizerem ao fornecedor. Tempos de espera de duas semanas ou mais são normais (eu esperei mais de 3 semanas pela Fiji Purple)...o que me faz sempre pensar porque razão não faço eu a encomenda online lá fora tal como a loja vai fazer e em menos de uma semana tenho a lâmpada em casa e ao mesmo ou menor preço!

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Vasco.Gomes, as aquascience foram adquiridas a um membro deste forum o Antonio Mota e a Fiji Purple foi comprada numa loja perto de mim, a reefnatura. 
> Pelo que me pude aperceber, é extremamente dificil encontrar quem tenha lâmpadas para entrega em Portugal da ATI ou Aquascience. Contacta-se uma loja e eles adicionam as lâmpadas que pretendemos à próxima encomenda que fizerem ao fornecedor. Tempos de espera de duas semanas ou mais são normais (eu esperei mais de 3 semanas pela Fiji Purple)...o que me faz sempre pensar porque razão não faço eu a encomenda online lá fora tal como a loja vai fazer e em menos de uma semana tenho a lâmpada em casa e ao mesmo ou menor preço!
> 
> Abraço,
> Rui Feliciano


Viva, na aquaristic uma FijiPurple fica por 21.52! O preço de duas lampadas.
As lampadas brancas andam pelos 11 e estas normalmente não é preciso grande ciencia.
As ATI ou Aquascience Blue não há na aquaristic, portanto tb não sei para que valores vão.

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas,

Muito  :bompost:  o Setup do teu aquário :tutasla: 

é com grande prazer que vi o deserolar do teu post e fiquei maravilhado com a evolução, descrição e qualidade.

 :tutasla:  :bompost:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Abraço

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Rui,

Li no teu tópico que mandas vir da Alemanha os produtos para o balling. Certamente adquires embalagens de 5Kg. Isso não te fica caro em portes?
Não existem em Portugal esses mesmos produtos?

Mc

José Ferreira

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Marco Carvalho, obrigado!

José B. Ferreira,  pago 19€ de portes se a encomenda for até 20kgs se não estou em erro.
Em Portugal também tenho de pagar portes para me fazerem a entrega em casa ou gastar tempo, combustivel e portagens para ir levantar a uma loja sem contar com o facto de que cada kilo fica a 3€ na Alemanha e em Portugal, que seja do meu conhecimento, ainda não consegui arranjar a menos de 11-14€ cada kilo.

----------


## marcoferro

Como esta a evolução do aqua?

cumps

----------


## RuiFeliciano

marcoferro, está tudo praticamente igual à última foto geral que coloquei há sensivelmente 8-10 dias atrás.
Se o objectivo da tua pergunta se refere às planárias (AEFWs), elas foram corridas a cabeças de alho e de momento não consigo encontrar nenhuma se bem que estou a achar muito estranho qeu a coisa tenha sido tão fácil...
Um destes próximos dias relato esse episódio com mais pormenores e algumas fotos mas basicamente consiste em descascar cabeças de alho e tentar fazer pontaria às partes baixas das planárias  :Wink: 

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Um pequeno update do estado do aquário.

No que se refere às planárias e após ter efectuado um primeiro tratamento há coisa de 2 meses sensivelmente, voltei a verificar marcas de mordeduras em alguns corais há coisa de 10 dias tendo feito novo tratamento. Se voltar a detectá-las irei fazer tratamentos sistemáticos com intervalos de 8 dias durante 4-6 semanas.

As coisas andam calmas conforme estava planeado entre o primeiro e o segundo ano de vida do aquário. As entradas foram poucas e apenas de corais bem como houve mudança de local de alguns já existentes. A nível de perdas há a lamentar a perda do mandarim visto a este nunca se ter adaptado a qualquer tipo de comida que lhe disponibilizei, chegando a mantê-lo isolado e com todo o tipo de comida a bater-lhe (literalmente!) na boca sem que ele esboçasse qualquer intenção de a ingerir. E com esta segunda perda de um mandarim (o primeiro saltou para fora do aquário) dou por terminada a tentativa de os manter no meu aquário.

De resto, de momento:

- não tenho algas na sump
- não doseio fontes de carbono
- não doseio bactérias

- tenho carvão activo que mudo cada 30 dias
- tenho resina anti-fosfatos num saco solto na sump que mudo cada 2-3 meses
- alimento razoavelmente todos os dias
- mantenho o balling com os metais da fauna marim
- faço mudas de água todos os 8 dias (10%+-)

Ficam de seguida algumas fotos que tirei ontem.



























E a geral de Fevereiro de 2010


Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

O teu aqua cada vez tem melhor aspecto....tenho de te fazer uma visita...Parabens!

Belas fotos, qual é a maquiana e a lente que utilizas?


Só um reparo, em relação as resinas anti fosfatos....acho que terias melhores resultados com as mesmas se as colocasses num filtro....dessa forma irias forçar a agua a passar nas mesmas!

Ou mesmo dentro de um cilindro ligado ao esgoto....

Estando num saco solto na sump talvez não seja a melhor maneira das utilizar!

cumps

----------


## CarlosMSousa

:Olá: 

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

mais nada a dizer, adoro o layout, corais fantasticos....

Ja agora, qual a maquina e a lente que usas para tirar as fotos?  Adorava umas dicas para tirar fotos assim....

Abraço, 

Carlos Sousa

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Pedro Chouriço, obrigado! Quando quiseres aparecer é só avisares!
É um facto que o modo como estou a usar a resina é das menos eficientes possivel. Na verdade o saco com a resina ora está "solto" na sump (e o solto está entre aspas porque na verdade tenho-o preso a uma rocha mesmo por baixo da queda de água do esgoto) ou está dentro do filter bag nos momentos em que o estou a usar. Como no teste Salifert os fosfatos andam sempre nos 0.001 não me tenho preocupado muito embora saiba que estes testes têm uma fiabilidade duvidosa.
Aproveito para solicitar se alguém tiver acesso a um medidor de fosfatos electrónico na região da grande Lisboa e que não se importe de me fazer um teste eu agradeço (contribuindo eu para os reagentes gastos, como é natural).


Carlos Sousa, obrigado!
A máquina que uso é uma Nikon D90 e a lente para as macros tem variado entre uma 105mm e uma 150mm, ambas macro a 2.8. Estas ultimas foram com a 150mm que apenas tem uma enorme defeito, não ser minha!  :SbClown:  
De resto estou apaixonado por esta lente, para macro e para retrato é fabulosa.
Quanto a dicas, para além de teres uma boa máquina e uma boa lente (e é muito melhor investir em bom vidro (leia-se lente) do que balurdios num corpo, na minha opinião pois os corpos vão-se com muita facilidade, bom vidro dura uma vida) e de os aprenderes a usar bem, a melhor dica de mais fácil implementação é a de se usar um tripé sempre que possivel e colocar a lente SEMPRE paralela ao vidro do aquário (uma parte significativa de fotos desfocadas que por aqui se vêem deve-se ao facto de a fotografia ter sido tirada com um ângulo em relação ao vidro do aquário o que faz SEMPRE com que fique desfocada, não há volta a dar-lhe e acontece com TODAS as máquinas.
Se queremos tirar uma fotografia a algo e não o conseguimos fazer com a lente paralela ao vidro do aquário, então é hora de meter as mãos dentro do aquário e desobstruir o caminho ou aproximar aquilo que queremos fotografar do vidro.

Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## CarlosMSousa

:Olá: 

eu vi logo que o defeito só podia ser meu  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: .... tenho uma Nikon D90 e uma lente de 105 2.8 da Nikon e nao consigo obter esses resultados de cores e nitidez... Qual o programa que usas e que abertura de lente usas? a ver se consigo tirar partido da minha maquina e da lente...

Obrigado

Carlos Sousa

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Carlos,

Uso a D90 sempre em modo A (aperture priority). A abertura escolhida depende e jogo com ela de modo a tentar obter a profundidade de campo que necessito tentando nunca descer de 1/60 quando estou a segurar a máquina com a mão (talvez 1/30 quando estou a comprimir a lente contra o vidro do aquário e o que estou a fotografar está imóvel).
Mesmo em tripé, temos de obter uma velocidade que imobilize qualquer coisa que esteja em movimento no aquário que estejamos a fotografar. Ajuda desligar a circulação pois assim podemos usar velocidades de obturação mais baixas (FStops maiores) consequentemente com maior profundidade de campo, util em macro onde regra geral a profundidade é reduzida a escassos milimetros.
A focagem é sempre manual quando fotografo corais.
A temperatura de cor coloco em manual (K) e depois escolho a temperatura de cor mais quente que consigo (não me recordo dos Kelvins mas isso vai depender também da combinação de lâmpadas que estiveres a usar.
Subexponho quase sempre na ordem dos -1.5 Fstops
Ter em atenção também que algumas destas fotos são crops da fotografia total ou seja, a foto em si contém mais detalhes mas depois reduzo-a e enquadro-a de modo a mostrar apenas o que me interessa. Neste sentido convém usar ISO o mais baixo possivel (200 no caso da D90) por forma a reduzir o grão quando fazemos crop de partes da imagem.

Abraço e qualquer dúvida que te possa tirar estás à vontade.

Rui Feliciano

----------


## CarlosMSousa

:Olá: 

Obrigado pelas dicas, ainda hoje as vou pôr em pratica a ver o que consigo dazer. A ver se consigo acertar com a temteratura da côr (Kelvin). A iluminação que estou a usar são 2 lumenarcs de 250W e 2 T5 actineas. Se tiver mais alguma duvida eu volto a pedir ajuda se não te importares...

Abraço, 

Carlos Sousa

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

mais umas fotos tiradas hoje.

Contra-luz (num dos extremos do aquário existe uma janela)









Actínicas





Normais







Nova entrada





Abraços,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Estás um pro!

Aindas vais para o National Geografic!!

cumps

----------


## Rui Fialho

Então Rui esse Aquário? Fechou para férias? Mostra lá as novidades. Tira ai mais umas fotos. Esse aquário faz falta aqui ao forum, É uma fonte de inspiração.
Abraço...

----------

